# Ziva Had Babies!



## Cpc1972

They are so cute.


----------



## ArchersMom

Congratulations! They look so sweet! And such interesting coloring, it's like a copier running out of ink; dark, medium, light.


----------



## Siandvm

So sweet! Congratulations to all!


----------



## captainbeer

Awesome!!! Great job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

Congratulations! It is so good to finally meet them!


----------



## Anne Y.

Beautiful!


----------



## LJack

So glad everyone is doing well. Congratulations!


----------



## Wendy427

Beautiful! Love their names!


----------



## jennretz

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotel4dogs

Congratulations! They're so cute!


----------



## wdadswell

Congratulations!! So adorable!!


----------



## solinvictus

Congratulations Ziva and Dana!!!!!! Love the pictures of the beautiful babies.


----------



## Neeko13

Congrats to you and Ziva!!!!


----------



## LynnC

Adorable . Congratulations! A new journey now begins


----------



## nolefan

Wonderful news! Congratulations and I hope you will keep the photos coming as you are able - so much fun to have puppies to follow here!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Congratulations! So glad Ziva is okay after the surgery. Love the colour combo!


----------



## DanaRuns

What a difference a night makes. Yesterday, Ziva wasn't quite sure what to do with these things. Last night, she tolerated the nursing (fortunately, she didn't want to kill the puppies, as sometimes happens with C-sections), but wasn't much of a mom. I think she was still feeling the effects of the anesthetic, and her mom hormones hadn't quite kicked in.

This morning she is all about being the mom! She's licking them like crazy, moving them all around, making sure they all nurse, and paying attention to every noise and movement they make. Good job, Ziva!

Theresa took the night shift from 11pm to 5am, and when I relieved her this morning she was so glad to be able to go sleep in her own bed! First night with puppies with a mom who doesn't get it yet is a LOT of work.

Puppy pictures coming later today.


----------



## fourlakes

Congrats on the new babies - love the color range.


----------



## DanaRuns

Day 2:


----------



## danoon58

So very cute! And I love their names. Is it common for dogs to have c-sections? Was there a problem?


----------



## DanaRuns

C-sections are fairly common, actually. Some breeds can only be born by c-section (I have my opinions on that, but will not voice them here). Some Golden breeders prefer to do C-sections all the time, for various reasons of their own. We prefer a natural whelping, but it was not to be, this time.

Because Ziva only had 3 puppies and they were very big, and Ziva's vagina was very tight, the repro vet thought we might lose the first puppy out if we went with a natural whelping. So, rather than take that risk (and the risk to Ziva) we opted for the C-section. It was a decision that had to be made on the spur of the moment because she was already in the first stage of labor and her temperature and progesterone had dropped, and she was ready to start popping puppies at any moment. So we said "yes," and they did it.

And we have three healthy puppies and one healthy mama, so it worked out.


----------



## danoon58

DanaRuns said:


> C-sections are fairly common, actually. Some breeds can only be born by c-section (I have my opinions on that, but will not voice them here). Some Golden breeders prefer to do C-sections all the time, for various reasons of their own. We prefer a natural whelping, but it was not to be, this time.
> 
> Because Ziva only had 3 puppies and they were very big, and Ziva's vagina was very tight, the repro vet thought we might lose the first puppy out if we went with a natural whelping. So, rather than take that risk (and the risk to Ziva) we opted for the C-section. It was a decision that had to be made on the spur of the moment because she was already in the first stage of labor and her temperature and progesterone had dropped, and she was ready to start popping puppies at any moment. So we said "yes," and they did it.
> 
> And we have three healthy puppies and one healthy mama, so it worked out.


Thank you for the information. I am so glad Ziva and the gorgeous puppies are fine!


----------



## Rundlemtn

CONGRATULATIONS! They are adorable, and the names are perfect!!


----------



## kwhit

I'm so happy everything went well and that Ziva and puppies are doing great. Beautiful, beautiful colors.

Is that Ziva you're holding in your avatar? Kind of cool if it is to see her babies pictures right next to hers when she was the same age. Time flies...


----------



## KKaren

Congratulations!! I love the spectrum of colors and am glad that both mom and the pups are doing well. Get rest when you can as doggie moms . Thanks for the wonderful pictures.


----------



## G-bear

Congratulations! They are all beautiful


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> Is that Ziva you're holding in your avatar? Kind of cool if it is to see her babies pictures right next to hers when she was the same age. Time flies...


Ah, that would be cool. But that is Gibbs I'm holding in the photo.


----------



## Ginams

Oh, sweet babies! Congratulations to you and Ziva on a beautiful trio of pups! What fun it will be to watch them grow.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ahem...

Puppy Cam: https://video.nest.com/live/jF5ofQsci1


----------



## Amystelter

Loving the coffee liter. You will indeed need some caffeine . Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DanaRuns

The smallest puppy isn't doing well. He's kind of fading. Won't nurse, low energy, lost weight, seems to be fading. We've been tube feeding him, and took him to the emergency vet tonight. Hoping he'll rebound by morning.

Expensive, lots of research, tough logistics, small litters, complications, surgeries, fading puppies, 24-hour watches, tube feeding. I know in the other forum there have been a number of people talking about wanting to become breeders. For anyone thinking about it, breeding is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Pilgrim123

That is devastating news. I know how much you have put into this litter.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm relieved to see three puppies with Ziva on your puppy cam. She is currently licking and tending to the medium coloured one. Is that him? She took him out of the puppy bed, licked him. I hope the little one survives..


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, yes, I see that he is the tiny one. Ziva seems to know he needs some extra attention. I wish I could sit and watch them all day. I hope he is okay.


----------



## DanaRuns

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, yes, I see that he is the tiny one. Ziva seems to know he needs some extra attention. I wish I could sit and watch them all day. I hope he is okay.


That's him. I just tube fed him. He struggled and cried. That's a great thing, because he was too weak to do that last night. Fingers crossed that he has turned the corner.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I love the puppy cam thank you for sharing. I would love to be a hobby breeder of goldens... but, I would want to do it right and with eyes wide open. The last year volunteering for an animal rescue, has opened my eyes to all the ways that breeding can go wrong. But, in any case it will be a while into the future for me. In the meantime, I am happy to enjoy the journeys of people who are passionate about the breed, and meeting/improving upon breed standards.


----------



## wdadswell

What a good Momma Ziva is! I see all 3 babies underneath her. The darkest one is a chow hound! So cute!! Is the littlest one, able to nurse at all? Praying hard, for your little ones. Thank you for allowing us to watch.


----------



## nolefan

Oh boy, I'm deflated to see your littlest guy is struggling. I appreciate you being open and up front with us on this not being a walk in the park... I will be sending you all good karma.


----------



## LJack

Sending the whole litter but especially your boy good thoughts.


----------



## DanaRuns

3Pebs3 said:


> I would love to be a hobby breeder of goldens... but, I would want to do it right and with eyes wide open.


I hope you have a boatload of money sitting around that you don't want. Because we are losing thousands of dollars on this litter. Of course, we had hoped to make a little money, which we might have been able to do if Ziva had had a big litter. But as it is, we are losing a ton of money, and with only one girl in the litter, there might not even be a puppy in it for us. We stand to lose thousands and get nothing out of it, at all.


----------



## fourlakes

I hope your little guy pulls through. I completely agree that breeding is a rough road and that you have to be prepared for things to go badly, for losing puppies, and all the medical problems that can come along. And it's an expensive business too with the investment in health clearances, performance, stud fees, vet bills, and so many unknowns. It can go easily -- or be very tough. I'm thinking of you and hope hope the little guy hangs in there!


----------



## puddles everywhere

I am so sorry the little one is struggling. I don't remember how many times I was called into the office after hours to help with C-sections and rub puppies. My heart goes out to you. There is a reason the breeders of my last golden named her All Dollars No Sense... call name was Moolah. My prayers are with the little one and hope he continues to get stronger.


----------



## Rundlemtn

DanaRuns said:


> I hope you have a boatload of money sitting around that you don't want. Because we are losing thousands of dollars on this litter. Of course, we had hoped to make a little money, which we might have been able to do if Ziva had had a big litter. But as it is, we are losing a ton of money, and with only one girl in the litter, there might not even be a puppy in it for us. We stand to lose thousands and get nothing out of it, at all.


Hi Dana, 
I can entirely appreciate that sentiment, and it of course is part of the consideration in why I am not starting a breeding program now. Fortunately, my DH and I do have excellent careers, and will one day be able to commit the time and funds to raising healthy, purebred golden retriever pups. But, much like you, I will have to wait for that opportune time. My experience is the best things in life come with patience. When I do finally achieve this goal, it will not be to turn a profit - I have my reasons for wanting to become a breeder, but, of course this thread is not about me, and my goals, so I don't mean to steer this thread in that direction. 

I'm sorry that Ziva's first litter has proven to be small and challenging. Fortunately, there is opportunity to try again, if you cannot/do not keep the female from this litter. At least I hope you will have the means and desire to try again, and that this first experience does not deter you. Although I'm sure this is an emotional time for you, I know you are probably getting a lot from this in terms of experience, and joy of raising Ziva's first litter. Hope the little guy is now thriving, and soon you will have a bunch of little, wiggly puppies running around to give you some therapeutic puppy breath.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I've been watching puppycam with great interest. It is wonderful to see three little figures moving - and to see Ziva finally sleeping! The largest puppy, Latte, seems to be growing like a balloon! Thanks for posting the link to the camera.


----------



## ArchersMom

Sorry to hear the little guy is struggling. I'll thinking of him and rooting for his recovery. I know you already love them all and have put so much time and money into this litter. Ziva is being a great mama and I have hope for him.


----------



## DanaRuns

Last night, I was in tears over the struggling little guy, Cappuccino. We tried so hard, and he just wasn't doing it. I was exhausted and despondent and giving up. And then he did it. I looked over and the little guy was nursing. He was latched onto mom's nipple and was working his heart out feeding. It was the first time he had fed since he was about two hours old. He nursed for about five minutes, then had a gigantic poop. It was a hopeful, positive step. But would he do it again? Yes! Through the night he continued to nurse, sometimes for up to 15 minutes at a time. Indeed, as I write this, the little duder is nursing. We haven't tube fed him since last night.

I'm cautiously hopeful that we have turned the corner and that he will make it. But we shall see.


----------



## Rundlemtn

DanaRuns said:


> Last night, I was in tears over the struggling little guy, Cappuccino. We tried so hard, and he just wasn't doing it. I was exhausted and despondent and giving up. And then he did it. I looked over and the little guy was nursing. He was latched onto mom's nipple and was working his heart out feeding. It was the first time he had fed since he was about two hours old. He nursed for about five minutes, then had a gigantic poop. It was a hopeful, positive step. But would he do it again? Yes! Through the night he continued to nurse, sometimes for up to 15 minutes at a time. Indeed, as I write this, the little duder is nursing. We haven't tube fed him since last night.
> 
> I'm cautiously hopeful that we have turned the corner and that he will make it. But we shall see.


I was just stopping in to see if there had been an update. So happy to hear that your little guy may have turned a corner!! Keeping my fingers crossed for the little fighter!! Great work on not giving up on the little guy. You were strong when he needed you to be :smile2:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Relieved to see three little pups this morning. But sad that the two big ones are nursing and the little guy is off asleep. It must be so hard. Does he just not seem interested in eating? I'm so sorry it's been such a hard time. I hope he gets some food into him again today.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ooooh! Just saw him over with Ziva and moving to get himself in there to nurse. I hope this is a sign of things to come. Hopefully he's getting stronger.


----------



## DanaRuns

Sweet Girl said:


> Ooooh! Just saw him over with Ziva and moving to get himself in there to nurse. I hope this is a sign of things to come. Hopefully he's getting stronger.


He started nursing last evening, and has nursed through the night. And he has gained weight. Just 1/4 oz. over his birth weight, but I'll take it. And he's active and mobile. So, the little guy is a fighter, and he's hanging tough. We haven't tube fed him in 10 hours.


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> He started nursing last evening, and has nursed through the night. And he has gained weight. Just 1/4 oz. over his birth weight, but I'll take it. And he's active and mobile. So, the little guy is a fighter, and he's hanging tough. We haven't tube fed him in 10 hours.


Yay!! And he is nursing now! (I love your puppy cam, can you tell?) What a relief. Ziva looks like a very attentive mummy.


----------



## Cpc1972

I was watching last night. I felt so bad the little pup was struggling. Glad it is doing better. I was cracking up when they went under that little bed. Ziva kept trying to lift the bed up.


----------



## DanaRuns

Cpc1972 said:


> I was watching last night. I felt so bad the little pup was struggling. Glad it is doing better. I was cracking up when they went under that little bed. Ziva kept trying to lift the bed up.


The vet told us to keep little Cappuccino warm by using a heating pad. So we put the heating pad down, and the bed on top of the heating pad, thinking that would moderate the heat and the bed has a lip so he would be more likely to stay there. But newborn pups are little heat-seeking missiles. And it wasn't long before they figured out that it was warmer under the bed, on top of the heating pad. They seem to love it under there, but we have to watch every second, because what if Ziva lies down on it while they are under there, or a puppy gets stuck under it? So we're very careful with it, but that's their favorite place!  How the heck can three-day old puppies have a "favorite" anything?


----------



## DanaRuns

Just now. The little duder is eating like a champ this morning. I'm so happy.

:--heart:


----------



## ArchersMom

Go Cappuccino, go! ❤


----------



## Cpc1972

I can tell a difference on how he is scooting around better today then last night. That light colored one is a chub.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Love that photo of little Capp suckling away. <3 <3 <3


----------



## OutWest

They are so gorgeous...I could sit and stare at the puppy cam for hours. It's amazing to me how my own mom instincts kick in when I see newborns, LOL. Sorry about the troubles with little Cap but so glad he's eating normally now. Sounds like he just needed a little help. 

Best wishes to Ziva, pups, you, and all the helping hands. Ziva gets first prize in the mom show!!!


----------



## B and G Mom

Come on little guy! You can do it Cappuccino! 

I love the cam, they're so sweet!!!! Thank you for sharing them with us!

My friend ended up fostering a litter and their mom a few years ago. We were afraid the run wasn't going to make it. She "slept" with little Gizmo in her hoodie next to her chest one night. The next day the little guy bounced back. I would go everyday to her house at lunchtime and after work and snuggle puppies and help feed them. A few years ago she held a reunion for them at a local park - it was so great to see all the puppies grown up!


----------



## jennretz

I have to admit I keep going to the puppy cam. It's therapeutic  and a nice break during the day.


----------



## DanaRuns

EVERYONE, PLEASE, IF YOU WATCH THE PUPPY CAM, PLEASE POST IN THIS THREAD WHEN YOU DO! I want to see how many people are watching, and when. Just "Watching now" or something like that, if nothing else. THANK YOU!


----------



## B and G Mom

I'm watching, a sleepy baby on the heating pad!


----------



## B and G Mom

Hi Ziva!! Looks like it's snack time!


----------



## GoldenDude

I'm not a breeder so I don't have any experience in the area of puppy delivery. I was wondering, though, what does the future hold for a Golden when she delivers by c-section? Can they have future litters? Can (or do) they VBAC or does a c-section become necessary for any future deliveries?


----------



## DanaRuns

GoldenDude said:


> I'm not a breeder so I don't have any experience in the area of puppy delivery. I was wondering, though, what does the future hold for a Golden when she delivers by c-section? Can they have future litters? Can (or do) they VBAC or does a c-section become necessary for any future deliveries?


The answer, of course, depends on the reason for the particular c-section. In Ziva's case, it will not affect her ability in the future to have litters by VBAC, all other things being equal in future pregnancies.


----------



## Wicky

Congrats - the photos are so cute. Wishing cappuccino well. Going to watch puppy cam right now!!!

ETA: oh my goodness thanks for letting us watch the puppycam. So sweet and Ziva looks like a fab mum


----------



## wdadswell

Ziva's like-ok babies, waky-waky!! Snack time!! Love the cam!!


----------



## Cpc1972

They look adorable laying on the heating pad.


----------



## Rundlemtn

1:47PM MST watching me some puppy cam. At least a couple of minutes of puppy therapy at work


----------



## Pilgrim123

I have to admit my puppy-watching time tends to be in the middle of your night. Watching Cappuccino have that first real feed was magical as was his determination to keep suckling while his brother tried bull-dozing him away. It's when I was sure he was going to fight.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Had to go back to it. Stressful day at work. Think I will just keep it running for now, so I can flip to it here and again when I need a mental break!


----------



## nana2

I've had trouble logging in so couldn't post before. Congrats Dana and family! Been watching the puppy cam and enjoying it! So happy Capp is hanging in there and fighting hard!


----------



## Ljilly28

DanaRuns said:


> I hope you have a boatload of money sitting around that you don't want. Because we are losing thousands of dollars on this litter. Of course, we had hoped to make a little money, which we might have been able to do if Ziva had had a big litter. But as it is, we are losing a ton of money, and with only one girl in the litter, there might not even be a puppy in it for us. We stand to lose thousands and get nothing out of it, at all.


Yup, Lush cost me a year's salary to breed, but I still love her. I do not know WHERE anyone gets the notion you can make money breeding dogs . You can make joy for yourself and others, but there will be heartbreak too.


----------



## Ljilly28

Just saw he is nursing!!! Great job team!


----------



## Golden State Mom

Awww, it's nap time! How on earth do you expect the rest of us to get anything done when we can watch this wonderful little family? :grin2:

So glad the little guy seems to be holding his own. Enjoy them!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Saw you tube feeding Capp. Are you still supplementing his diet? Nice to catch Ziva getting a break and having some food too. She has been so good and attentive to her babes.


----------



## jennretz

3Pebs3 said:


> Had to go back to it. Stressful day at work. Think I will just keep it running for now, so I can flip to it here and again when I need a mental break!


I'm doing the same thing (also having stressful day at work)....you gave me the idea 

But I don't see mama or one of the pups...


----------



## Rundlemtn

DanaRuns said:


> Last night, I was in tears over the struggling little guy, Cappuccino. We tried so hard, and he just wasn't doing it. I was exhausted and despondent and giving up. And then he did it. I looked over and the little guy was nursing. He was latched onto mom's nipple and was working his heart out feeding. It was the first time he had fed since he was about two hours old. He nursed for about five minutes, then had a gigantic poop. It was a hopeful, positive step. But would he do it again? Yes! Through the night he continued to nurse, sometimes for up to 15 minutes at a time. Indeed, as I write this, the little duder is nursing. We haven't tube fed him since last night.
> 
> I'm cautiously hopeful that we have turned the corner and that he will make it. But we shall see.





jennretz said:


> I'm doing the same thing (also having stressful day at work)....you gave me the idea
> 
> But I don't see mama or one of the pups...


One of the pups is in the far right corner beside the bed, underneath the rail. Mom is taking a break. They just gave her food, and I imagine are letting her outside to do her business etc.


----------



## aesthetic

Ziva's being a naughty mom ;-)


----------



## sophieanne

Congratulations on the puppies!!! And thank you much for sharing the puppy cam. I have all afternoon free and I'm loving watching them. I'm cheering them and mom on!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

3Pebs3 said:


> Saw you tube feeding Capp. Are you still supplementing his diet? Nice to catch Ziva getting a break and having some food too. She has been so good and attentive to her babes.


Yes, we do supplement him at the moment, while he's still fighting for his life. In addition to nursing and getting his mother's milk, Cappuccino is getting: 

(1) Either (a) Puppy-Bac enzyme milk replacement or (b) a homemade formula consisting of goat's milk, mayo, yogurt, egg and karo syrup, either of which is tube fed into him every three hours; 

(2) A drop of karo syrup on his tongue four times per day; and 

(3) 4 drops of liver water (the water leftover after boiling liver in it) on his tongue every two hours.

We are weighing him, monitoring his hydration, and taking his temperature every four hours. If he is warm, hydrated and gaining weight he gets less formula (and if all goes well, none by tomorrow), but if he's not gaining weight then he gets more. This regimen is subject to change hour by hour.

It seems like he has possibly turned the corner. After losing weight since birth, so far today he has gained a full 1.25 ounces over his birth weight. It might just be from more food in his belly, but it's amazing how fast they can turn food into meat and bone, so at least some of it is that. By tomorrow we'll have a better idea of how he really is doing. But he went from not having enough energy to suckle to being super energetic and pushing his larger siblings around, so it seems like the supplementing is working. But at this stage, they can go from looking positive to fading irretrievably in as little as six hours, so it's still touch and go.

Our whelping room has become a little puppy neonatal ICU.


----------



## Rundlemtn

DanaRuns said:


> Yes, we do supplement him at the moment, while he's still fighting for his life. In addition to nursing and getting his mother's milk, Cappuccino is getting:
> 
> (1) Either (a) Puppy-Bac enzyme milk replacement or (b) a homemade formula consisting of goat's milk, mayo, yogurt, egg and karo syrup, either of which is tube fed into him every three hours;
> 
> (2) A drop of karo syrup on his tongue four times per day; and
> 
> (3) 4 drops of liver water (the water leftover after boiling liver in it) on his tongue every two hours.
> 
> We are weighing him, monitoring his hydration, and taking his temperature every four hours. If he is warm, hydrated and gaining weight he gets less formula (and if all goes well, none by tomorrow), but if he's not gaining weight then he gets more. This regimen is subject to change hour by hour.
> 
> It seems like he has possibly turned the corner. After losing weight since birth, so far today he has gained a full ounce. It might just be from more food in his belly, but it's amazing how fast they can turn food into meat and bone, so at least some of it is that. By tomorrow we'll have a better idea of how he really is doing. But he went from not having enough energy to suckle to being super energetic and pushing his larger siblings around, so it seems like the supplementing is working. But at this stage, they can go from looking positive to fading irretrievably in as little as six hours, so it's still touch and go.
> 
> Our whelping room has become a little puppy neonatal ICU.


Amazing! Thank you for the fast and detailed response. As someone who does neonatal ICU research, I have a real appreciation for what you are talking about 

I really hope by tomorrow, you will not have to work so hard anymore. You can really tell how much he's grown since yesterday!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ljilly28 said:


> Just saw he is nursing!!! Great job team!


People swore to us the benefits of liver water. Now, I don't know if it was a coincidence, because we were doing a bunch of other things, too, but almost immediately after starting him on the liver water he spontaneously began nursing, and hasn't stopped since. The correlation between beginning the liver water and him nursing is remarkable.


----------



## DanaRuns

3Pebs3 said:


> Amazing! Thank you for the fast and detailed response. As someone who does neonatal ICU research, I have a real appreciation for what you are talking about
> 
> I really hope by tomorrow, you will not have to work so hard anymore. You can really tell how much he's grown since yesterday!


The unfortunate thing is that because we've been putting 100% of our hearts and souls into saving Cappuccino, we haven't had the time or brain space to enjoy the other two puppies. I hope that by tomorrow we'll have the space to be able to breathe and give a little love to the other two.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I just watched Latte being put down next to Cappuccino. Heavens! I knew Latte was large, but the difference in size is quite startling!


----------



## B and G Mom

You are certainly giving these little guys so much care - it's heartwarming to see. I wish the camera had smell-o-vision... nothing like puppy smell (even when it's stinky).


----------



## Wicky

After a bit of a rubbish day I think I need one more calming look at mum and pups before I head to bed. Helps put things in perspective!


----------



## Amystelter

Love the cam, how sweet!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchersMom

Just peeked in on the puppies. Latte is such a beast!


----------



## DanaRuns

Pilgrim123 said:


> I just watched Latte being put down next to Cappuccino. Heavens! I knew Latte was large, but the difference in size is quite startling!


It's hard to tell on the camera if it's Latte being so big, or Cappuccino being so small. 

I think it's both. Latte is big for being only three days old. He's over 1.5 lbs, already, closing in on 2 lbs. That's pretty huge. And Cappuccino had a rough start, so he's at only 13.5 oz. (and that's actually a weight gain for him), so he's a bit small, though that's not really an unusual size at 3 days.


----------



## jennretz

I notice that Ziva pants a lot. Is that because she's hot in pain or just part of recovery?


----------



## DanaRuns

jennretz said:


> I notice that Ziva pants a lot. Is that because she's hot in pain or just part of recovery?


It's quite warm in the puppy room, and she likes it cold. We are all panting in there. Plus, even though she's on pain medication, she probably still has some pain from the surgery. And as a new mom, she's very concerned about her puppies, not used to having to lie in a box for days on end (she usually lives life at 100 mph), and this whole thing is unfamiliar to her, so that might be a reason, too.

Edited to say: I just came into the room, and it's freaking hot in here! I had to open a window.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Popping in to see whats happening on the cam  Looks like a sleepy bunch


----------



## Pilgrim123

I couldn't resist - it look like Latte's hugging his little brother.


----------



## DanaRuns

Pilgrim123 said:


> I couldn't resist - it look like Latte's hugging his little brother.


I was just sitting inches outside the box saying the same thing!


----------



## sophieanne

Hi..just wanted you to know I am wide awake and watching puppy cam!!! Much better then surfing the web . I hope everyone has a great puppy day!!!!
I don't know how you do it..but you're a wonderful grandma!!!!!!

Mommy is great ...everyone is getting 3:45 am baths . Any one tries to wonder away, she gently nudges them back...they are so wonderful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Everyone's sleeping right now. I can't believe I missed this thread! Fingers and paws crossed for the little one!


----------



## wdadswell

All lined up, next to mommy's head. Getting my puppy fix, this morning!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Night vision is cool


----------



## DanaRuns

I'm so surprised with the reach of the puppy cam. Because of this thread, posts on Facebook, and through word of mouth, these four-day old, ordinary puppies are being seen in the U.S., Canada, Mexico, Hong Kong, Australia, the U.K. and Germany, that I know of. It's not as if these puppies are newsworthy or different from other puppies in some way. We just live in a casually global world, these days. I wouldn't have imagined this 20 years ago.


----------



## B and G Mom

So true!!! Definitely an adjustment for those of us who grew up with no cell phones and cassette tapes as part of daily life. 

Puppies are cute and that's one thing people everywhere need - to see something happy. Bad news is global, so it's good that cute puppies are too!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Hoping to hear good news that Capp no longer needs supplementation today. Saw him moving around pretty good on the cam <3


----------



## nana2

So enjoying keeping up with the puppies! Thanks for letting us into your living room!!


----------



## rooroch

Your nest cam is watched in France too!! 36 years ago I had CCtv on my puppies/foals but had to carry a small television around on a long wire to watch it in different rooms in the house!! This is so much better.

The small Cap puppy does seems to be doing better. I hope he makes it. This all takes me back to doing the same thing years ago. Good luck. At least you are two, I did by myself.


----------



## jennretz

After I saw 3pebs3 post yesterday, i kept the nest cam streaming on my computer during the day. It really does help to destress for a moment  Thank you for inviting us into your living room.


----------



## hoffmalr

I just took a peek too! It looks like Latte is curled up in Ziva's back legs, Espresso was nursing and is now cuddling with Ziva and Latte, and Capp is snuggled up on the heating pad. I'm in NYS.


----------



## Rundlemtn

jennretz said:


> After I saw 3pebs3 post yesterday, i kept the nest cam streaming on my computer during the day. It really does help to destress for a moment  Thank you for inviting us into your living room.


I think this will become the new standard during the work week, as I am usually functioning either under high stress or need brain breaks  Either way, can you ever really get enough puppy?!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, my gosh! I have just logged on - I keep your cam open while I am on the forum, and flip back and forth. What a difference a day makes! I can see Cappi is doing better. Everyone is sleeping right now, but he no longer looks so tiny and frail! You guys must be exhausted, but it must be worth it when you see the results. Hope he just keeps getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## B and G Mom

Puppy cam has been running in a tab all day - it's a great pick me up at work!


----------



## Wicky

Time to get a puppy fix... watching now!


----------



## Wicky

Wow - latte looks to be growing at a rate of knots!
And then the little stretch on the heating pad - looks so content!


----------



## danoon58

Thank you for the puppy cam! Watching from Ohio!


----------



## DanaRuns

For those following little Cappuccino, he is doing great! He's eating well, has lots of energy and is gaining weight. 

Yesterday he gained 2 oz., which was 16% of his body weight. (_On a side note, I also have the ability to gain 16% of my body weight in a single day, though I'm not so thrilled with that._  ) We are still supplementing, but if he continues to eat well today, we will start tapering the supplements (we have started already). All good news.

His much bigger brother, Latte, gained 14% overnight by comparison, so little Cappuccino is right in there in terms of percentage weight gain. Latte is growing like a weed. He was born 19 oz. Today, on his fourth day, he weighs 28.75 oz., a gain just shy of 10 oz. in less than four days.

Espresso was born 17 oz., and today she is 24 oz., a gain of almost a half-pound in less than four days.


----------



## LynnC

Watching from NJ  . This could be addictive. So precious.


----------



## DanaRuns

A little slow motion drama in the puppy box. First he tries to nurse on his sister's umbilical.    (Dumb puppy!) Then he gets into it with his big brother, twice his size. You can see that little Cappuccino has become a little tough guy!


----------



## DanaRuns

I have no idea why that video posted in the bizarre way it did. Sorry.


----------



## Cpc1972

That was cute. It was like a wrestling match.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That was adorable!


----------



## dlmrun2002

I think you have 3 stooges here.. Mo • Mocha Larry •Latte and Curly * curlicino (cappucccino).. Sorry couldn't get a good one for Curly...

Great job caring for these puppies !!!!!

dlm ny country


----------



## Rundlemtn

Watching now. Poor Capp is stuck way off in the corner!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Our other dogs don't understand why they don't get any attention anymore.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Your little girl looks like she'll be a really rich red-head. They're all looking really good. (I love your colorful caterpillar, too.)


----------



## rooroch

Just checked into the nest cam. Little Capp feeding really well while the others slept. Good to see.


----------



## jennretz

DanaRuns said:


> Ahem...
> 
> Puppy Cam: https://video.nest.com/live/jF5ofQsci1


Just reposting the link to the puppy cam so I don't have to look so far back to find it each time. I should just bookmark it!


----------



## danoon58

Ziva is such a good mommy! Are you still supplementing Capp's feedings?


----------



## Rundlemtn

Just checked in to see whats happening. Its amazing to see their growth!! Everytime I go back they look bigger!!


----------



## jennretz

I only see 2 puppies...


----------



## DanaRuns

danoon58 said:


> Ziva is such a good mommy! Are you still supplementing Capp's feedings?


We are tapering him off the tube feedings. He doesn't seem to need it anymore, but we want to eliminate them gradually.

I think little Cappuccino is officially out of the woods. He gained over 2 oz. again yesterday, he has tons of energy, is nursing like mad, and has a big fat belly like his siblings. I'm finally breathing a sigh of relief, and letting go a little of the tension I've been carrying.

Latte and Espresso are like beached whales. On Day 5, Latte is over 2 lbs.! And so far I like what I'm seeing in the girl, Espresso.

As it turns out, Ziva is a GREAT mom.

With the crisis receding, now I can finally start to enjoy these three little souls.


----------



## DanaRuns

jennretz said:


> I only see 2 puppies...


This morning, Latte has been hanging out under the pig rail off and on. Also, we did take them out one at a time to weigh them, measure them and take their temperature, so sometimes there were only two in there. They are all back now.


----------



## Rundlemtn

DanaRuns said:


> We are tapering him off the tube feedings. He doesn't seem to need it anymore, but we want to do it gradually.
> 
> I think little Cappuccino is officially out of the woods. He gained over 2 oz. again yesterday, he has tons of energy, is nursing like mad, and has a big fat belly like his siblings. I'm finally breathing a sigh of relief, and letting go a little of the tension I've been carrying.
> 
> Latte and Espresso are like beached whales. On Day 5, Latte is over 2 lbs.! And so far I like what I'm seeing in the girl, Espresso.
> As it turns out, Ziva is a GREAT mom. I was concerned about that.
> 
> With the crisis receding, now I can finally start to enjoy these three little souls.


What an amazing post! Love the photo, and so glad to hear the news about Cappuccino! I positively adore Espresso's colouring and would bring her home in 2 seconds!!


----------



## danoon58

I am so glad he is doing better! Go Capp! I love their coloring.


----------



## Cpc1972

That photo is adorable.


----------



## Bentman2

How unusual is it to have such a small litter and such a wide diversity of color? Is the sire dark colored?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're so cute!


----------



## DanaRuns

Bentman2 said:


> How unusual is it to have such a small litter and such a wide diversity of color? Is the sire dark colored?


That was a surprise to us, too. We expected consistency in color. The sire and Ziva are the same color. The grandparents are all the same color. Only when you get to the great-grandparents do you start to see a variety of colors. The genetics of this is really interesting to me.


----------



## Rundlemtn

It's possible they may end up very close in colour in the end anyhow. Rundle came from a litter of really light and really dark pups. Rundle was one of the lightest ones... but, by 1 year we all looked very similar to one another.


----------



## jennretz

I love that picture of the 3 amigos  perfectly cute little golden pups....


----------



## jennretz

PS - I got busted at work yesterday for streaming your live cam lol! I forgot I had it streaming and I was projecting on the screen for my boss and team mate. My boss finally asked what the minimized screen was that said "Puppy" and then they oohed and ahhed after making fun of me for looking at baby puppies while I'm working ;-)


----------



## Rundlemtn

jennretz said:


> PS - I got busted at work yesterday for streaming your live cam lol! I forgot I had it streaming and I was projecting on the screen for my boss and team mate. My boss finally asked what the minimized screen was that said "Puppy" and then they oohed and ahhed after making fun of me for looking at baby puppies while I'm working ;-)


No one I work with would be surprised to find me looking at dogs through the day LOL.


----------



## DanaRuns

jennretz said:


> PS - I got busted at work yesterday for streaming your live cam lol! I forgot I had it streaming and I was projecting on the screen for my boss and team mate. My boss finally asked what the minimized screen was that said "Puppy" and then they oohed and ahhed after making fun of me for looking at baby puppies while I'm working ;-)


Oh, no! I hope you didn't get in trouble!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm watching again... 


It always seems like the two bigger ones are together, and Capp is by himself. I'm always hoping he'll go cuddle in. I wonder if he's a loner by nature, or I just happen to be on when he's on his own.


----------



## my4goldens

They are darling, and I am so glad the little one is doing well. And I love the range of color, amazing.


----------



## jennretz

DanaRuns said:


> Oh, no! I hope you didn't get in trouble!


I didn't get in trouble, they were just laughing at me. They think I'm a "dog nerd"....


----------



## Sweet Girl

You are amazing. You must be watching that box 24-7. I just saw Ziva scratch and pulled the rug away from the side. I went uh-oh, and you were RIGHT in there fixing it. No wonder they are doing so well!


----------



## DanaRuns

Sweet Girl said:


> You are amazing. You must be watching that box 24-7. I just saw Ziva scratch and pulled the rug away from the side. I went uh-oh, and you were RIGHT in there fixing it. No wonder they are doing so well!


Yup, one of us is sitting six inches outside the box, 24/7, and will do that for the next two weeks. They are never alone, except when we take Ziva down to eat or something.


----------



## Rundlemtn

LOL! Watching Capp feed upside-down while the other two sleep. Puppy belly is too cute!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Can't stop watching!


----------



## Wicky

Watching again


So cute seeing cappacino and espresso cuddldling on Zivas legs!


----------



## DanaRuns

3Pebs3 said:


> LOL! Watching Capp feed upside-down while the other two sleep. Puppy belly is too cute!!


You mean this? I was watching and videoing the same thing.


----------



## wdadswell

That was adorable!!! Thanks for posting that!! Cappuccino is going to be one tough little dude!! Amazing, the difference in him! So glad, we get to watch them. So looking forward to seeing them, when they open their eyes and start playing!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Amazing what a difference 24 hours can make.


----------



## Siandvm

Just tuned in -- looks as if Ziva is getting a well-deserved break!


----------



## DanaRuns

The Puppy Cam is "new and improved." 

​*:--heart: --->CLICK HERE FOR PUPPY CAM<--- :--heart:*

Let me know if you prefer this to the overhead angle we had before.​


----------



## DanaRuns

Left to right: Latte, Espresso and little Cappuccino.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Yes, that was hilarious and awesome!! He was so into it!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Watching the new and improved cam, and I don't think anyone can get much cuter!!


----------



## rooroch

I like the new angle. It seems as though I was there sitting beside the box. Good to see Capp doing so well. He will be the first to walk as the others are heavier!!


----------



## danoon58

Yes, the new angle is great! Pups are so cute! It is wonderful to see Capp doing so well.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It says the camera is missing in action this morning.


----------



## B and G Mom

I showed my husband puppy cam on Thursday or Friday and yesterday he asked how they were, so we've got it running in a tab so we can pop in!
Everyone is soundly sleeping! I'd like to curl up next to them!


----------



## jennretz

I showed my husband the puppy cam yesterday too. My step-daughter moved to another state yesterday (only 3 hours away) and he was feeling rather sad. I showed him the puppies and they made him smile


----------



## Rundlemtn

Tried looking in a couple of times this morning, but, it just says the camera is MIA


----------



## DanaRuns

3Pebs3 said:


> Tried looking in a couple of times this morning, but, it just says the camera is MIA


Really? I'm looking at it now and it looks fine. Is anyone else having trouble seeing it?


----------



## wdadswell

Ive tried several times as well and no luck either. First time I tried, saw Ziva and pups, then it went to the missing in action screen


----------



## B and G Mom

I'm watching!


----------



## DanaRuns

It may have been because I was streaming TV this morning, and don't have enough bandwidth to carry both that and the puppy cam. Try it now.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I just tried it again to no avail. I noticed the two of us that can't see it are in Canada, and the one who said they can is in the states... I don't know if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## jennretz

I wasn't having any problems this am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siandvm

I'm in the U.S. And both times I've tried this morning it's MIA. Missing those pups!


----------



## jennretz

No issues on my end

ETA - I'm using the new link and see 3 little puppies snuggled up together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl

I've just logged on and love the new angle. It is SO great seeing three little puppers together on that pink blanket. No problem at all seeing them!


----------



## Rundlemtn

I see them now too yay!!!


----------



## brianne

No issues here, either. I haven't used a new link, I just bookmarked it and open it when I need a "puppy fix" which is more often that I really want to admit :

Earlier today when I left my computer open for a while and hadn't used it I got a message that said something like "session expired" but when I clicked my bookmark again it came right back on.

I must say that if I ever had any aspirations to become a breeder (I don't), I would probably change my mind simply because your web cam has made me aware of the HUGE commitment of time and work involved in rearing a litter of pups. It has given me a real appreciation for quality breeders and what they do.

Bravo to you all and thanks so much for sharing beautiful Ms Ziva and her gorgeous pups with us!


----------



## Cpc1972

So adorable. The little ones under zivas arm. They are getting big. Little cap doesn't look frail anymore.


----------



## Siandvm

Success! They look about twice as big as yesterday!


----------



## DanaRuns

They _are_ bigger than they were yesterday. In fact, little Cappuccino who was wasting away, now weighs more than his brother and sister did at birth, five days ago. And Latte is as big as my boy Gibbs was at 2 weeks old. He looks like a hog ready for slaughter.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Anytime I have looked in today, I haven't seen Ziva. Is she OK? Can she need to spend less time in the box now?


----------



## jennretz

3Pebs3 said:


> Anytime I have looked in today, I haven't seen Ziva. Is she OK? Can she need to spend less time in the box now?



It might just be when you're looking. She's actually been in there most of the times I was looking in today.


----------



## Cpc1972

She was sleeping like a baby with the puppies crawling all over her when I looked.


----------



## Pilgrim123

They're doing so well. I've often wondered what puppies as small as these dream about. It's obvious they are, in their little pile.


----------



## DanaRuns

3Pebs3 said:


> Anytime I have looked in today, I haven't seen Ziva. Is she OK? Can she need to spend less time in the box now?


Ziva is in there the vast majority of the time. But she's starting to spend less time in the box. Today I brought up a dog bed for her, and she lies on it just outside the box. We also take her down to eat and potty. And she misses her brothers and sister, and is excited when she gets to spend a little bit of time with them. But I'd say she's there 22 hours a day, still.

Every day will get a little less. You try spending five days in a wooden box!


----------



## Rundlemtn

DanaRuns said:


> Ziva is in there the vast majority of the time. But she's starting to spend less time in the box. Today I brought up a dog bed for her, and she lies on it just outside the box. We also take her down to eat and potty. And she misses her brothers and sister, and is excited when she gets to spend a little bit of time with them. But I'd say she's there 22 hours a day, still.
> 
> Every day will get a little less. You try spending five days in a wooden box!


Oh ya I totally get it! It was probably just my timing, but I just wanted to make sure everything is OK, and ask about what is typical. Thanks as always for sharing this process with us.


----------



## Amystelter

What fun your cam is, thank you for posting it. I had it up in the background at work on Friday and ever so often I'd go peek in on them. They are absolutely precious, I just wish I could smell them❤️


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm seeing them in black and white this morning. That, or the blinds are drawn in the room and it's just dark!


----------



## DanaRuns

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm seeing them in black and white this morning. That, or the blinds are drawn in the room and it's just dark!


The black and white is night vision. Here in California it doesn't really start to get light until 6:30am or so, so it's often b&w in the early mornings. Plus, yeah, the blinds are drawn at night and sometimes we don't open them right away. We try to provide a full color experience, and I'm having someone work on a surround sound soundtrack.


----------



## DanaRuns

The little rascals are one week old today. Happy birthday, pups! Now belly up to the milk bar!


----------



## DanaRuns

Latte's first manicure. You can tell it's really stressing him out.


----------



## nana2

Looks like Latte is in a milk coma!


----------



## Cpc1972

DanaRuns said:


> Latte's first manicure. You can tell it's really stressing him out.


That is adorable.


----------



## DanaRuns

A little puppy art, from a friend.


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> The black and white is night vision. Here in California it doesn't really start to get light until 6:30am or so, so it's often b&w in the early mornings. Plus, yeah, the blinds are drawn at night and sometimes we don't open them right away. We try to provide a full color experience, and I'm having someone work on a surround sound soundtrack.


:grin2: Indeed, about five minutes later, it was in full technicolour and everyone was waking up. I forgot you're in Cali! 


Love the manicure pic. Definitely chill.


----------



## jennretz

It does seem like 2 of the pups are always together and the other one (cap?) is off by himself? Is he just more independent?


----------



## DanaRuns

I see two together a lot, but which two it is seems random to me. I see all the combinations.


----------



## Rundlemtn

So, not that I am looking for a puppy right now at all... I am just curious... are your pups spoken for already?


----------



## Rundlemtn

There is a new snake! Capp seems to be closer in size to Espresso now


----------



## sophieanne

I haven't been able to post for days (not sure why) but I have been watching the pups all the time. My goodness they have grown!!!! Waiting to watch the magic that happens over the next week. Your friend's artwork is beautiful/fantastic!!!!
Happy one week (+1 day) birthday little ones!!!!!


----------



## B and G Mom

I love watching puppy cam... I just took this, I love they're all together!


----------



## DanaRuns

3Pebs3 said:


> So, not that I am looking for a puppy right now at all... I am just curious... are your pups spoken for already?


Good question. Actually, no. We wanted puppies on the ground before we even started thinking of homes for them. We have just started taking applications. So despite having only three puppies, none of them are spoken for yet. We want to find the best possible homes for them.


----------



## DanaRuns

In one week, the pups have more than doubled in size. Even little Cappuccino, who is a healthy size puppy now, over two pounds. He only looks small in comparison to his water buffalo brother.


----------



## aesthetic

It's midterm week and instead of studying like I'm supposed to be doing, I'm watching the puppy cam. This is the best use of my time, I can assure you.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Just tuned in to see some HUGE pups nursing. Oh my have they ever grown!! Poor little Capp is trying with all his might to wedge between his brother and sister to get at mom. 

Yay! All three little monkeys are there suckling away now...

Aww precious snuggles happening now. 

Finally can get a good look at Ziva from this angle. She is beautiful!!

Are their eyes starting to open?! I think I got a hint of eye from Late...


----------



## sophieanne

The pups are looking so much bigger again today.
I peeked in earlier when there were longer, stuffed, colorful versions of them 
Puppies and dogs with stuffed animals are sooooo adorable!!!!!
And their mommy is so beautiful..how old is she???

Is Capp doing ok?? See him getting some tasty treat from the dropper.
I also noticed mom had to have a taste


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> The pups are looking so much bigger again today.
> I peeked in earlier when there were longer, stuffed, colorful versions of them
> Puppies and dogs with stuffed animals are sooooo adorable!!!!!
> And their mommy is so beautiful..how old is she???
> 
> Is Capp doing ok?? See him getting some tasty treat from the dropper.
> I also noticed mom had to have a taste


That's funny, we were just talking about being generally unaware of the puppy cam, and then someone PMed and saw Ziva getting some of the liver water from the eye dropper. And now you mention it! :nerd:

Ziva is 3 years old. Thanks for saying she's beautiful. She's our little grand champion show dog, but she's looking pretty rough with all these babies. Lol! :grin2:

They are getting huge. Cappuccino is kinda normal size. The other two, especially Latte the boy, are freakin' gigantic. I've never seen a 9-day old puppy as big as Latte. He actually looks obese, if that's possible for an infant pup.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I don't know - I've been away for a couple of days and it looks like someone swapped those pups for an older litter. They're HUGE! Even Cappuccino. Ziva is doing an exceptional job.


----------



## Cpc1972

I think those puppies grew overnight. They are so big.


----------



## DanaRuns

Unfortunately, little Cappuccino is not out of the woods quite yet.


----------



## B and G Mom

Oh no!!! He looks like he is doing so well... come on baby!


----------



## jennretz

DanaRuns said:


> Unfortunately, little Cappuccino is not out of the woods quite yet.


I'm so sorry to see this. Have you figured out yet what's going on with him? Maybe that's a silly question for such a young pup. I just want him to pull through...


----------



## Cpc1972

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## sophieanne

Come on Capp, you can do it!!!!! He's definitely lively and trying to get some nourishment.


----------



## B and G Mom

The wookie toy confused me for a second when I just peeped in on the pups... the angle of where it was had me go "what happened to Espresso's fur"... duh - it's a toy! Please keep in mind I'm in the office today so I have the screen in a small window so no one catches me puppy gazing lol.


----------



## Rundlemtn

So sorry to hear about Capp. I'm shocked to hear this! He seemed to be doing so well. Just tuned in to the camera for the first time today, but, all of the pups are presently hiding. Ziva's looking good though!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Do you know if there is any reason for his failure to thrive? (We certainly know it's not through lack of effort on your or Ziva's part!)
Oh, and that blue foam stuff will be an interesting sensation for the pups.


----------



## sophieanne

I've been watching all day. You are working like crazy to help those pups.
On a happy note..do you remember when you could pick the pups up with one hand


----------



## wdadswell

Thinking of you ladies and praying that everything is going to be ok. Hoping for a good update.


----------



## Amystelter

I puppy gaze too while I'm at work. Had no idea of cappuccinos struggles, be tough little guy, we are all rooting for ya - Ziva your a good mama, keep up the good work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell

Just watching Capp and Expresso at the milk bar. He's clamped on and her front little legs are just flailing away. So cute! Latte fast asleep in the corner.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Tuned in. Both Latte and Capp are suckling away. Latte is a behemoth next to Capp. Boy do they grow fast when there is little competition at the milk bar. Keep checking to see if there is any update on Capp though... On video he seems like he is doing well.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Dying... look at the little puppy feet...sleeping on his back and melting my heart right now...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. I know you two are doing everything you can for him. He's clearly a little fighter. Sending positive thoughts. I just popped in on them and saw a box full of new toys - but also three sleeping puppies and their mama. :smile2:


----------



## B and G Mom

Man they are really getting around these days - every time I pop in, someone is on the move! 

How is Cupp????? He looks good from the feed, we are all pulling for him!


----------



## Ginams

I've been watching throughout the last few days and cannot believe how big the pups have gotten! I hope things with Capp. improve and that you're able to get some rest. How is Ziva healing from her c-section?


----------



## DanaRuns

Latte, Day 11. Try not to pass out from the cute.  He has a light, almost white, spot on his forehead. We call that his "extra foam." It seems to slowly be getting narrower, and while he's light he is also starting to get darker. On his belly and back legs, he's starting to turn the same color as Cappuccino. So there's no telling what color he will end up being.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I have definitely spotted Latte's extra foam through the camera. Their white spots do often disappear, but it sure makes for some puppy cuteness! Love the photo!


----------



## Wicky

DanaRuns said:


> Latte, Day 11. Try not to pass out from the cute.  He has a light, almost white, spot on his forehead. We call that his "extra foam." It seems to slowly be getting narrower, and while he's light he is also starting to get darker. On his belly and back legs, he's starting to turn the same color as Cappuccino. So there's no telling what color he will end up being.


I turned on the puppy cam just as that photo was taken. He is a wriggly little fellow! I was hoping you would share it As I really wanted to see a close up :grin2: 
Hoping little cappuccino is doing better. I'm really routing for himx


----------



## Siandvm

Extra foam! Scrumptious!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Whew! I'd been puppy-watching, but could only find two puppies for some time. It was quite a relief when he appeared, all hungry and ready to feed. You must be awfully tired...


----------



## Cpc1972

They are so adorable. Last night when I turned it on little cap got stuck between zivas leg. It was cute trying to watch him try to get out.


----------



## jennretz

Is that Cap or Latte who is beginning to perfect the golden lying on their back pose? So darn cute!!!


----------



## Cpc1972

jennretz said:


> Is that Cap or Latte who is beginning to perfect the golden lying on their back pose? So darn cute!!!


They were both doing that when I looked. They already have the golden pose down.


----------



## Cpc1972

Lol. Latte is laying on his back again. So cute.


----------



## DanaRuns

jennretz said:


> Is that Cap or Latte who is beginning to perfect the golden lying on their back pose? So darn cute!!!


Right now, Latte is on his back. But we are trying to keep Cappuccino on his back or side, because his chest developed flat, and we are trying to change its shape and make sure he develops properly. The little guy has had such a tremendously difficult start, and his struggle isn't over yet. But he's a fighter, and he's strong, and when he comes through all this he's going to be an amazing dog for having done it. We are told that when we get him past this challenge, he will be a completely normal dog who just had a tough start to life.

Capp has such a strong spirit; stronger than the others, and that has really helped him. He's going to be a force when he grows up. For sure, he will love humans, as he has spent more time than any of the pups being fed, cared for, held, massaged and treated by people. When he gets fussy, all we have to do is pick him up and cuddle him, and he relaxes into it. You can tell that the human touch makes him feel good and comforted and safe. And sometimes being in a human's arms or on a human's lap is the only way to get him to stay on his back. But we turn him and prop him up and do what we can to keep him on his back or side in the whelping box.

So it could be either one that you're seeing.


----------



## DanaRuns

DanaRuns said:


> The Puppy Cam is "new and improved."
> 
> ​*:--heart: --->CLICK HERE FOR PUPPY CAM<--- :--heart:*
> 
> Let me know if you prefer this to the overhead angle we had before.​


Just reposting the link so the *I* can find it.


----------



## nana2

Thanks Dana for explaining why you are keeping him on his back and side. I had watched the cam and knew there was a reason, but couldn't figure out what it was. Our first Golden, Kirby, was born with a handicapped front leg. When the breeder said "put him down", the vet said give him a chance...he could make someone a wonderful pet. And, that he did. He was the most loving and awesome dog. His leg developed so that he could run and play, but was smaller than the other. In fact our son called that leg a blessing because without it he wouldn't have been ours. 
So, I agree, Cappuccino is going to be an awesome dog!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## dlmrun2002

Looks like Latte is getting ready on his eyes. Holding his head as though he(she) is looking. Any day now. Are they responding to sound yet?

dlm ny country


----------



## DanaRuns

dlmrun2002 said:


> Looks like Latte is getting ready on his eyes. Holding his head as though he(she) is looking. Any day now. Are they responding to sound yet?
> 
> dlm ny country


I sing to them. So far, no howling.


----------



## Cpc1972

That makes sense now why you were using the toy. I thought it was just to keep latte from crawling all over him when they were eating.


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> Just reposting the link so the *I* can find it.


I finally bookmarked it because I was having to wade through pages to refind it. :smile2:


----------



## DanaRuns

nana2 said:


> Thanks Dana for explaining why you are keeping him on his back and side. I had watched the cam and knew there was a reason, but couldn't figure out what it was. Our first Golden, Kirby, was born with a handicapped front leg. When the breeder said "put him down", the vet said give him a chance...he could make someone a wonderful pet. And, that he did. He was the most loving and awesome dog. His leg developed so that he could run and play, but was smaller than the other. In fact our son called that leg a blessing because without it he wouldn't have been ours.
> So, I agree, Cappuccino is going to be an awesome dog!! Keep up the good work!


Oh, my. What a wonderful story about your special Kirby!  The special ones truly are a blessing. Fortunately, Cappuccino won't end up with anything different about him, except that his rough start is making him one tough little guy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

OMG. RIDICULOUSLY CUTE ALERT RIGHT NOW. Holy cow. Capp is on his back in the little bed with the snake toy across him. I'm pretty much dying.


----------



## DanaRuns

Little Cappuccino.


----------



## Pilgrim123

That is a photo worthy of a GRF calendar! But I spend far too much time being mesmerised by your puppy cam - I'm addicted!


----------



## DanaRuns

And one more, just cuz he tugs at my heart.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Is he doing better?


----------



## DanaRuns

@;


Brinkleythegolden said:


> Is he doing better?


Too soon to tell. He's hanging in there, not getting worse. Won't really know until they start to walk.


----------



## Rundlemtn

After seeing that last picture, I think I can speak for all of us when I say a collective, "Awwwwwwwwww!!"


----------



## kwhit

DanaRuns said:


> When he gets fussy, all we have to do is pick him up and cuddle him, and he relaxes into it. You can tell that the human touch makes him feel good and comforted and safe.


Oh, wow...this just made my heart melt. He really is going to be an amazing dog and companion. The trait you described would make him a phenomenal therapy dog. What a treasure... 

Whoever has the pleasure of sharing their life with him better give great hugs.


----------



## DanaRuns

Day 14. It begins.


----------



## Cpc1972

Gosh they are starting to look like little puppies now. I noticed they were scooting around a lot faster today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

DanaRuns said:


> Day 14. It begins.


Oh boy-you're in for it now :grin2:


----------



## puddles everywhere

Just took a peek at the pups, not sure which one is hiding under the wookie but this coffee has been super sized! They are so precious, hope mom has recovered from her C-section and feeling well. She has been such a good mommy. Thanks for sharing the pups via video!


----------



## Neeko13

Love getting my puppy fix every day!!!


----------



## Linny523

Congratulations! I loved having my first litter of 7 pups back in 2015. They are such a blessing!


----------



## sophieanne

Oh Wow!!!! I've been waiting for their little eyes to open..what a wonderful awesome miracle  I have a cold and didn't sleep last night..so I was online watching mommy and her babies. She is awesome..i would've said come on kids, it's lights out   .
I can wardly wait to watch the new adventures now that they are starting to see. Thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures.


----------



## jennretz

Just saw Latte steal Cap's spot...sibling rivalry


----------



## Golden State Mom

Aww, Ziva's such a good mommy.... and my lord, Latte is huuuuge! I hope little Cappy continues to do well. They are darling!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm on early today - 4:30am your time. I'm surprised how active they are, even in the wee hours! Maybe I just happened to pop in on the 4am feed. Ziva is so patient. I'm sure she'd rather just be able to sleep peacefully.


----------



## Cpc1972

Looks like its milk time. They are so fast now. Expresso knocked cap over on his back. To funny.


----------



## Cpc1972

The fight for the boob is Hillarious right now. I can't believe how big they are.


----------



## OutWest

Just getting caught up after being offline for a few days. They're gorgeous! I'm glad the little guy is doing better. And I hope you are getting some sleep now.


----------



## wdadswell

Just watching Capp, fast asleep, little paws waving in the air! So sweet!


----------



## Wicky

Just checking into puppy cam... I'm not sure who is under the Ikea golden teddy but their movement made it look like the teddy was breathing!! ?


----------



## DanaRuns

When you're watching, watch Cappuccino move. The big goal for little Cappuccino, now, is to get him up and walking by Day 21. That's going to be vital to him getting past his rough start. 

He doesn't have to be running and leaping by Day 21. Three-week old puppies tend to look like drunks, falling over and stumbling around at best. But he has to be up on all four feet and starting to move by Day 21 or within a couple days thereafter. If we can do that, I will pronounce him completely past his rough start, and I will feel confident he will have a normal puppyhood and be a normal dog.

So I hope you'll all be rooting for him.


----------



## DanaRuns

Wicky said:


> Just checking into puppy cam... I'm not sure who is under the Ikea golden teddy but their movement made it look like the teddy was breathing!! ?


That is the girl, Espresso. If we keep a puppy out of this litter, it will be her.


----------



## Wicky

DanaRuns said:


> That is the girl, Espresso. If we keep a puppy out of this litter, it will be her.


I'm sure you are all exhausted but I bet it must be exciting (or maybe a nervous wait!) to see how they develop - particularly espresso. Hope Capp continues to do well - love tuning in to catch him asleep paws in the air and all propped up! And as for latte and his bit of extra foam.... too cute for words! 

Really loving this thread


----------



## Cpc1972

When they say golden puppies grow overnight they really do. They are so close to walking on all fours. They are so fast. It's really sweet to see cap being so active.


----------



## Cpc1972

Latte looks like he is a couple weeks older then the other two. He is so huge. Lol to trying to get the picture with the hat on. They said no way.


----------



## B and G Mom

Come on Cupp, I am pulling for him! You can do it baby, give us some drunk walking!! 

Can't wait for photos of puppies in hats!!!! I was just watching!


----------



## kwhit

DanaRuns said:


> That is the girl, Espresso. If we keep a puppy out of this litter, it will be her.


She is stunning. I thought that I would always prefer lighter Goldens like Chance, but her color is amazing.


----------



## DanaRuns

Cpc1972 said:


> Lol to trying to get the picture with the hat on. They said no way.


Got it! Here is Espresso.


----------



## B and G Mom

So Cute!!!!! I see the cookie pan is back.... saw it last night. Why is there a cookie pan?


----------



## sophieanne

I'm doing my walk chant for Capp. You can do it baby...I'm cheering you on....I adore the 3 of them, but my heart is growing big time for that little fellow!!! A little drunk walking would be great!


----------



## ArchersMom

DanaRuns said:


> That is the girl, Espresso. If we keep a puppy out of this litter, it will be her.


I really hope you do keep her. I just know she'll be beautiful and I want to watch her grow up on the forum!


----------



## DanaRuns

B and G Mom said:


> So Cute!!!!! I see the cookie pan is back.... saw it last night. Why is there a cookie pan?


The cookie sheet is in there because Latte would scream like crazy, and we figured out that he was hot. We need to keep it warm in there for Cappuccino. But Latte is so fat, he's overheated. He feels much better if he can lie on the cool cookie sheet.


----------



## B and G Mom

What a genius idea to help him cool off and not cool things down for Cupp and Espresso!!!!! Thank you for the answer - you are all so busy caring for these babies!


----------



## Cpc1972

Cap and Expresso cuddling is precious.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm cheering for Capp too!


----------



## OutWest

Just watching the babes...they are so cute. And Ziva is such a beautiful mommy. Sigh. Lights just. Went out. Night, night to all. 

:--heart::--heart:


----------



## sophieanne

I know it's the view..but it almost look like Latte was close to puppy overboard!!! He was sliding down the edge of the nursery..i thought he was going to slide off.
Puppies were lively at 1:50 a.m.

Update: I saw you go and check on the pups at 2:05...total relief


----------



## Sweet Girl

I just logged on and it was like Ziva heard me. As soon as my screen opened, she looked up right at the camera and smiled! So sweet. She's serving breakfast to one right now - the others are still sleeping.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> I know it's the view..but it almost look like Latte was close to puppy overboard!!! He was sliding down the edge of the nursery..i thought he was going to slide off.


Lol! What you're seeing is the pig rail, which is there so mom can't accidentally crush a puppy. That's not the top of the box. There are 24" walls all around. Latte likes lying on the pig rails because it's cooler and he's so fat he tends to overheat.


----------



## sophieanne

Thanks Dana..i feel a lot better now. He definitely has sliding on it down to a fine art    Time for the morning check in


----------



## sophieanne

I just peeked in on the pups. Latte was upside down and all stretched out. He does a lot of running in his sleep. I couldn't help but thinking that he is such a puppy now as opposed to a potatoe with legs as you described in one of your first puppy posts    (I sill laugh every time I think about that)


----------



## B and G Mom

sophieanne said:


> I couldn't help but thinking that he is such a puppy now as opposed to a potatoe with legs as you described in one of your first puppy posts    (I sill laugh every time I think about that)


I do too!!! I think about it and chuckle!!!!!

Did I just see Cupp take a few drunk steps????? It sure looked like it, just a couple or was it just a more elegant "slide"? 

I'm so rooting for him!


----------



## Cpc1972

I think cap is bigger then Expresso now. They are all trying to walk. So cute. Expresso was trying to play with the monkey.


----------



## ArchersMom

DanaRuns said:


> Lol! What you're seeing is the pig rail, which is there so mom can't accidentally crush a puppy. That's not the top of the box. There are 24" walls all around. Latte likes lying on the pig rails because it's cooler and he's so fat he tends to overheat.


Latte sounds like me a couple months ago when I was pregnant. :grin2:


----------



## LynnC

Ziva's posing so beautifully for the camera now  . She's such a beautiful girl and a wonderful mom


----------



## sophieanne

Wow..i was watching them this morning; they all look great. Their eyes were wide open and they appeared to be chasing each other and going directly up to mom and staring her in the face   I've noticed all them taking a few drunken steps, it is so unreal how fast puppies grow.


----------



## B and G Mom

Cuteness overload - as if there is such a thing when puppies are involved. This made my afternoon. I want to be Espresso, she looks so comfy....


----------



## B and G Mom

And it got even cuter!!!!!!!!!! 

Espresso and Cupp in the cuddle sleep! 

I'm taking a very boring but mandatory training class at work and between modules I check the puppy cam so I have momentum to go on!


----------



## ArchersMom

Capp seems like he's doing so well! Just watched him walk over to mama for some lunch


----------



## jennretz

I've been traveling the last couple of days and it looks like the pups have doubled in size  How is Capp doing?


----------



## aesthetic

They've all gotten so big and mobile so quickly!! Latte is huge! He's bigger than Ziva's head.


----------



## DanaRuns

The third week is such a great week. It's when they open their eyes, their ears start to work, they get enough strength in their legs to get up on them, and they just begin to start recognizing their world and interacting with it. It's a huge week for them. We are really enjoying watching them come alive. 

Today, Latte licked Theresa, and Espresso was doing bitey face and bit Cappuccino's entire muzzle.


----------



## sophieanne

Wow.Espresso can really move on her legs!!!! WTG little girl


----------



## DanaRuns

Puppy triangle!


----------



## G-bear

oh my gosh that is cute! They are almost like a color wheel (remember those from middle school art class?) of varying shades of golden. SO GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## GoldenDude

DanaRuns said:


> The answer, of course, depends on the reason for the particular c-section. In Ziva's case, it will not affect her ability in the future to have litters by VBAC, all other things being equal in future pregnancies.


Breeding is absolutely not for me, but it is fascinating to read about what breeders do. I always enjoy reading when y'all share your experiences.


----------



## DanaRuns

Re-posting for convenience.



DanaRuns said:


> The Puppy Cam is "new and improved."
> 
> ​*:--heart: --->CLICK HERE FOR PUPPY CAM<--- :--heart:*
> 
> Let me know if you prefer this to the overhead angle we had before.​


----------



## sophieanne

All puppy cam angles are great. I do have to confess, when I just looked in, I couldn't tell if it was Latte or a big stuffed animal in the corner of the nursery  They're all little sleepy heads right now!


----------



## jennretz

Is Cap now bigger than Espresso?


----------



## Cpc1972

jennretz said:


> Is Cap now bigger than Espresso?


It sure looks that way doesn't it?


----------



## jennretz

Is Capp doing ok right now? It may just be the angle, but he looks like he's struggling a little...

nvrmnd....I think it was just the angle that made his breathing seem a little off. he's rolled over now and moved around a bit.


----------



## DanaRuns

jennretz said:


> Is Capp doing ok right now? It may just be the angle, but he looks like he's struggling a little...


He's doing great! He's going to be just fine. I was going to wait until he was three weeks old to make that proclamation, but I just cant wait. 

Now that he's starting to get up on his feet a little, his muscles are getting stronger, his chest is starting to drop, and he's becoming a perfectly wonderful puppy. I'm so happy about him. He's my favorite, and I'm really going to miss him. He's going to be an amazing dog. First of all, he's such a fighter, it was really impressive to watch. And he's now so bonded with humans, he's going to make some lucky person an incredible companion. He's tough as nails, he's a total cuddle bug, and he's really coming alive. I can't wait to see what his temperament becomes. 

Cappuccino is my favorite puppy ever. He's going to be such a wonderful boy. I hope I get to watch him grow up and grow old. :x


----------



## Rundlemtn

DanaRuns said:


> He's doing great! He's going to be just fine. I was going to wait until he was three weeks old to make that proclamation, but I just cant wait.
> 
> Now that he's starting to get up on his feet a little, his muscles are getting stronger, his chest is starting to drop, and he's becoming a perfectly wonderful puppy. I'm so happy about him. He's my favorite, and I'm really going to miss him. He's going to be an amazing dog. First of all, he's such a fighter, it was really impressive to watch. And he's now so bonded with humans, he's going to make some lucky person an incredible companion. He's tough as nails, he's a total cuddle bug, and he's really coming alive. I can't wait to see what his temperament becomes.
> 
> Cappuccino is my favorite puppy ever. He's going to be such a wonderful boy. I hope I get to watch him grow up and grow old. :x


Amazing news!! I hope you can find him some puppy parents that are close by, and will bring him for visits :x


----------



## Pilgrim123

That is such good news! 
I've been watching Latte trying to get into the little white bed - it's like watching a whale fit into a fish tank. Hard to believe the three of them used to fit in there.


----------



## jennretz

Capp definitively has a huge fan base already  I'm so happy that he's doing better. Isn't it silly how we get so worried about puppies we've never met??? LOL.


----------



## Cpc1972

Cap has really gotten into eating. The last couple times he is just going to town. It's been so cute watching them grow. You really would think latte was older if you didn't know better.


----------



## DanaRuns

Cpc1972 said:


> Cap has really gotten into eating. The last couple times he is just going to town. It's been so cute watching them grow. You really would think latte was older if you didn't know better.


He's a pig. When he gets past 3 weeks old, I'm going to cut down his access to the milk bar a little. Whoever gets him is going to have to protect all the food in the house. 

But I really do like that boy. He's got a big blocky head, and he has very well pronounced front and rear angles. I think he might turn out to be a beautiful dog.


----------



## Ginams

The puppy cam is such good "end of the week therapy". I love checking in on them and seeing your updates on progress!


----------



## sophieanne

That is totally fantastic news about Capp   . You have taken such wonderful care of him (24/7 care and love) that I just knew he would come around. I don't even want to think about them leaving. (I'm trying to convince my husband that we need 3
golden retrievers; we have 2 now).


----------



## puddles everywhere

OMG Latte was trying to play with mom this morning. Whobbly yes but so precious! He is getting the whole tail wag thing down, can't wait for more!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

It's that kind of morning.


----------



## puddles everywhere

So sweet! I just love the red color. I want one... a pup that is. Thank you so much for sharing. We get to enjoy these precious creatures and not have to hear them through the night, how cool is that!?


----------



## Pilgrim123

I like the new camera angle - it's going to make seeing how well they're wobbling along much easier to follow, though they're all sleeping off a feed now.


----------



## jennretz

Espresso keeps starting bitey face with Capp...so cute


----------



## Cpc1972

Watching earlier and the pups have mastered standing up at the milk bar.


----------



## DanaRuns

Puppy report:

Ziva is now nursing her pups while sitting and standing, and they are able to strain and reach.

All their eyes are open. All of their ears are open. All of them are up on their feet and are taking tentative steps. The girl is the most active. She has discovered her siblings and loves to play bitey face with them. No one has any teeth yet. Latte is very strong. Cappuccino is gets around pretty well, up on his feet. We have been doing physical therapy on him for the last 10 days, putting him on his back and massaging him and moving all his little limbs around in their full range of motion. Well, suddenly he has decided that he doesn't want to be on his back and have someone playing with his limbs, and he fights it. And he's pretty strong!

Now, when we hold them, they all want to climb up on and over us, and explore. They are squirmy and squirrelly, and very much into exploring their world. When we took the half-wall out of one side for maintenance and to weigh puppies, the girl actually climbed out of the whelping box, and we found her over by Ziva's food dishes.

They all recognize their siblings, now. And we are introducing them to noises. The vacuum cleaner was today. No one was afraid of it. (Well, except me. I'm kind of afraid of it, but that's just because I am its slave.)

In two days they will be 3 weeks old, and their whole lives are going to change. The next week will be exciting for them. They are going to get more space, including a play area. We are going to give them neurological stimulation. And at the end of next week, they will be introduced to food. (I'm sure Ziva will like that last one).

Yay, puppies! Life is good!


----------



## Golden State Mom

Wow, they are really motoring along well. So happy to hear the good news about little Cappy. He looks strong and determined.


----------



## wdadswell

Love watching Latte sleep! He's always on his back-reminds me of ringing the bells. One little foot goes, then another and then the tail wags. I just wish my IPad would stop freezing on me, so I can watch them, for longer, than a few seconds. This next week, should be so much fun, as they get more active!


----------



## sophieanne

Everything going forward is so exciting. Are we going to be able to see them in their new play area????


----------



## Sweet Girl

I have to say, I'm going to be very disappointed if their new families change their names. I just love all three. 

All are sleeping soundly right now. I'm so glad to hear all are doing so well. Can't wait to see them start to play and move around more.


----------



## kwhit

My iPad freezes, too. I get the best picture at work, (where I am now). Most of my customers come in and check on the puppies. They have their own fan club at my shop. :smooch:

I swear, if Chance wasn't 12.5 and I didn't have my health issues, I would have an application in for one of these pups...


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute watching them start to play. And belly rubs are the best.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Everything going forward is so exciting. Are we going to be able to see them in their new play area????


Yes, I just have to get it figured out. New play area starts tomorrow.


----------



## DanaRuns

Sweet Girl said:


> I have to say, I'm going to be very disappointed if their new families change their names. I just love all three.


They will choose their own names for the pups. So far, we've only committed to one, and that's for Latte. His name is going to be Boomer. Fitting, I think.


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> They will choose their own names for the pups. So far, we've only committed to one, and that's for Latte. His name is going to be Boomer. Fitting, I think.


Darn!! 0

Boomer is fitting for sure, but I will always think of them as Latte, Capp, and Espresso.


----------



## B and G Mom

I like the new angle! And Boomer is an appropriate name for Latte - right now he's sleeping up-side-down and it is just too cute. I love the puppy feet.


----------



## aesthetic

Every time i've looked at the puppy cam, they're always asleep. I peeked in this morning at around 9:30 EST and caught 15 minutes of bitey face! It was adorable. I'm sick and I feel terrible all the time, but the puppy cam definitely made me feel better!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So much cuteness!


----------



## Altairss

I too seem to catch them we they are sleeping. What does that sign say I can't quite read it on my tablet?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

"If you check on the puppies, please post on GRF or Facebook." Or something like that.


----------



## DanaRuns

Altairss said:


> I too seem to catch them we they are sleeping. What does that sign say I can't quite read it on my tablet?


They sleep about 50 minutes out of each hour. However, starting week 4 (this week) they should begin to become more active. We will be putting them in a puppy pen where they should be more stimulated, too.

And Brinkley has it right: If you watch, post here or in my FB thread.


----------



## balijade

I have been watching since the nest cam was up and have it on my ipad easily accesible. However, right now, it is not allowing me to watch saying that the camera may have been removed. I love seeing their progress and how mommy loves on them. Thanks for putting the cam up for our viewing enjoyment.


----------



## Pilgrim123

The writing on the whelping box seems to catch the eye of the puppies - I've been watching both Capp and Espresso go over and lick it! Latte was more interested in chewing Mom's ear - though it was lovely to see him and Capp try to play bitey-face.


----------



## Altairss

I don't mind the sleeping at all just cuteness overload all the way around. I check in about 3-4 times a day just for a bit of love and relaxation.


----------



## Ginams

I just spent a few minutes peeking in on the camera. They're ridiculously cute! It's so fun to see them start to explore and watch the world around them.


----------



## JessicaAnderson

This is besides the point but where is your golden from? its beautiful!!


----------



## dlmrun2002

*Coffee Pups*



balijade said:


> I have been watching since the nest cam was up and have it on my ipad easily accesible. However, right now, it is not allowing me to watch saying that the camera may have been removed. I love seeing their progress and how mommy loves on them. Thanks for putting the cam up for our viewing enjoyment.


That has been happening with me also. Mac related? Not sure but I've been clearing out the "nest" cookie which helps most of the time but not always. Been refreshing too.

PUPS look awesome !!!!!! Great job caring for them.

dlm ny country


----------



## DanaRuns

JessicaAnderson said:


> This is besides the point but where is your golden from? its beautiful!!


Thank you. At this point in puppy rearing, she looks like I do in the morning after several nights in a row of hard drinking.  Lol!

Her name is "Ziva." Her registered name is MBOSS GCH CH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent, and you can see her K9data page by clicking here.


----------



## Wicky

So sweet pups all spread out and the moment - looks like latte was dreaming


----------



## rooroch

I had the same problem with the nest camera on my i pad but it is back again now. I have never seen them doing anything but sleep!! I am sure they do move around and start to play but somehow I always miss it. Never mind it is lovely watching them and knowing I do not have all that work to do!!


----------



## sophieanne

Those babies are lookng more and more adorable every day . I couldn't help but noticing today tha Ziva really seems to be enjoying them right now, looking at them face to face, walking after them, etc. They are such an adorable little family.


----------



## aesthetic

I do believe I just caught Latte trying to grab his own tail


----------



## DanaRuns

Folks, today is the day the pups get switched to their first puppy pen. The camera may be down for a bit while we reconfigure everything. But then things will start to get more fun to watch.

I was disappointed in such a small litter, but now I like it because they are all such individuals and we get to know them much more intimately than with a larger litter. And I'm especially fond of watching little Cappuccino advance by leaps and bounds. He's such a sweetie pie. He may end up being a great therapy dog, because he's sweet and he has a serious connection to humans.

Keep an eye out for the puppy pen cam, coming soon!


----------



## DanaRuns

This is the beginning of the puppies' fourth week.

The puppies are	fine tuning	their	noses, learning to find and follow things with scent. They have been using their noses since birth but now are physically able to track scents and apply their other senses to aid in the search. At this point, they are still finding mom with their noses not their eyes still so you might see some entertaining moments on the puppy cam when a pup is one foot from mom but cannot find her.

The puppies are learning to use their eyes and ears. They are still very nearsighted and cannot follow fast movement but they can see large objects up to five or six feet away and smaller objects within three feet. They are also starting to develop eye-mouth and eye-paw coordination, so you may see them batting at toys and picking things up in their mouths. They can hear pretty well but still have trouble locating sounds. 

The pups’ teeth are all in this week but they still have little jaw strength. They are beginning to grab objects with their mouths and chew on each other and things in their environment. This chewing often results in the first puppy tiffs, where pups have squabbles over play that is too rough. These are the early lessons in bite inhibition, as well as learning appropriate social communication.


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. Latte and Expresso playing BITEY face and Cap trying to escape the box.


----------



## B and G Mom

I'm watching now, just saw the camera get moved and the puppies in the play area! Hi Puppies, play away!!!!


----------



## myluckypenny

I love watching these puppies! If you weren't so far away I would throw my hat in the ring for Cap as I'm looking for a golden puppy to train as a therapy dog. They are so fun to watch, thanks for setting up the video and allowing us to watch them grow


----------



## DanaRuns

The playpen cam is up.


----------



## LynnC

Wow. My granddaughter would love that play area, puppies included


----------



## rooroch

It looks fantastic. Such a good view from the camera.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I love how the pups have gone back home to have a sleep.


----------



## aesthetic

I can hear one puppy having a nice dream


----------



## Wicky

Wow that's fabulous - can't wait to catch them enjoying the new area!


----------



## Amystelter

Awesome, more room!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## myluckypenny

A puppy escaped!

edit: I think he/she got back in


----------



## Wendy427

First time puppy mash! (I think that's what it's called). Looks like they're not quite into it yet.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow!! I tuned in as Ziva was being fed this morning - and suddenly puppies were walking around, and one sat. What a difference a day or two can make! I was surprised they showed no interest in the food Ziva was eating. Is that because they don't really know it to be food yet?


----------



## CashStringer

It's like they grew up overnight!! They're so cute! I'm getting puppy fever again ..... my husband would kill me .... !!!


----------



## Siandvm

Awww! They're up and toddling about -- so cute!!


----------



## Amystelter

Got my puppy fix on[emoji3]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## penparson

I am totally in love with little Cap! He's really catching up.


----------



## hoffmalr

I popped in just now and got to see Espresso playing with toys and waddling around! So cute.


----------



## Ginams

Checking in on the pups! Looks like they're trying out some gruel? I can't believe how mobile they have become in the last few days.


----------



## sophieanne

Wow!!! Capp wins for eating before the others!!! They are all doing great!
P.S. - Who is the 2nd golden who's wanting to come in and say hi to Ziva and the 
pups?


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. Who is the other golden this morning?


----------



## Rundlemtn

So, I haven't been tuning in too much in the past while... just been busy with other things... I looked in today and WOW! That is quite the play area, and the pups have grown and changed so much. It is actually shocking to see! As per usual, I seemed to have catch them when they are all dozing... but, I will try and peek in a few times today, to see if I can see the little ones in action <3


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Wow!!! Capp wins for eating before the others!!! They are all doing great!
> P.S. - Who is the 2nd golden who's wanting to come in and say hi to Ziva and the
> pups?


Most likely, that is Isabelle, our rescue. She is fascinated with the pups, but whenever she gets very close she kind of growls at them. Not sure it's an aggressive growl, but it's enough that we are not going to let her interact with the pups for at least a few more weeks. Still, she yearns to be in the puppy room at all times. Ziva won't let her near her babies, though.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Shoot I keep missing all the good stuff! I only pop in for a minute or two but they are always sleeping :-( Espresso is my favorite, just love the color.. although it's not as dark as it look at first. They are all precious and hope their new families enjoy them as much as all of us have!


----------



## DanaRuns

Darn it! I'm at work and just watched on the puppy cam two puppies go to the bathroom right next to the potty box! They don't quite have the concept yet.

Now mama is feeding them.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Thank you!! Look at them go.. 
Will they actually use the litter box? Interesting but yes Latte (aka Brutis) missed. Does it count as an effort error if he's looking at it when he goes??


----------



## DanaRuns

puddles everywhere said:


> Shoot I keep missing all the good stuff! I only pop in for a minute or two but they are always sleeping :-(


Look now! They are active, and peeing and pooping and eating and walking. 



> Espresso is my favorite, just love the color.. although it's not as dark as it look at first. They are all precious and hope their new families enjoy them as much as all of us have!


I think we might keep Espresso. She's looking pretty nice. Nice enough that this morning we were thinking of names for her. We are currently binge watching Game of Thrones, so we are considering naming her "Khaleesi" (ka-LEE-see), which is a character on the show who is the "queen of dragons." She would have a registered name of "Esquire's Dance With Dragons," which is the title of both one of the books and one of the TV show episodes that features that character.


----------



## jennretz

DanaRuns said:


> Look now! They are active, and peeing and pooping and eating and walking.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we might keep Espresso. She's looking pretty nice. Nice enough that this morning we were thinking of names for her. We are currently binge watching Game of Thrones, so we are considering naming her "Khaleesi" (ka-LEE-see), which is a character on the show who is the "queen of dragons." She would have a registered name of "Esquire's Dance With Dragons," which is the title of both one of the books and one of the episodes that features that character.




That would be a very fitting name and also one of my favorite characters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere

I love that.. always wondered how you guys came up with such creative names. I stole my girls name from Fried Green Tomatoes but the grand kids wouldn't let me call her Towanda! Your's is better 

I don't know how you can let any of them go...


----------



## DanaRuns

puddles everywhere said:


> I love that.. always wondered how you guys came up with such creative names. I stole my girls name from Fried Green Tomatoes but the grand kids wouldn't let me call her Towanda! Your's is better
> 
> I don't know how you can let any of them go...


I LOVE Towanda!!!! Because of the movie and Kathy Bates, of course.


----------



## puddles everywhere

hahahaha, just had visions of me standing in the ring loudly calling TOWANDA COME!


----------



## rounak

super cute, big congrats to you


----------



## DanaRuns

She's feeding them now. She now sits or stands while they nurse.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Oh my! The fight to get to the standing milk bar is hilarious! Momma's doing a good job and cleaning the floor for you. So happy you are thinking about keeping Espresso. She is lovely! I haven't watched much of the GoT, but that is a really cool name


----------



## Rundlemtn

Awww Late kissing Capp. Her little roles are so cute! And Capp just looks like the sweetest little pumpkin pie. And Espresso is brave, going around and exploring everything. I just love them all!!


----------



## Wicky

I keep missing most of the activity - guess I'll just have to keep checking in ��

ETA Capp is up exploring - sooooo cute!!!!

ETA again: I would love to know where latte is running to in his dreams!


----------



## wdadswell

Now, we are at the fun stuff!!! Love this age! I hope you do keep Expresso. I'd love to watch her grow up! I hope that whomever gets the other two, realizes how lucky they are! They all, are going to be great dogs!!


----------



## aesthetic

I haven't had little puppy in the house for the last year, but I'm still panicking every time I see one of them look like they're about to squat lol (or every time they fall, because they catch themselves in a squat position).


----------



## Altairss

Too cool they are starting to use the potty already well at least he got most the way in before he piddled. Too much fun watching them.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're so active tonight! Is that Gibbs trying to get a peek?


----------



## DanaRuns

Brinkleythegolden said:


> They're so active tonight! Is that Gibbs trying to get a peek?


That's our rescue, Isabelle. Gibbs refuses to even come into the room. Typical guy.


----------



## groovy

So adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Today the puppies went outside for the first time. Here is their very first moment experiencing outdoors and grass. They're not quite sure what's going on.


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. I was wondering where they all were when I checked in to watch.


----------



## sophieanne

I wondered where those puppies ere earlier . Thank you so much for shairng their
adventures with us..that was very exciting!!!!

P.S. - Is Capp spoken for yet??


----------



## Pilgrim123

Those puppies were sure using their noses outside! I imagine they were very tired when they went back in.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> P.S. - Is Capp spoken for yet??


Not yet. He is by far my favorite and I will be very sorry to see him go. I've been purposely not taking applications on him, but that changes now, I guess.


----------



## jennretz

I think Gibbs is in the play pen and they are trying to nurse him?


----------



## DanaRuns

jennretz said:


> I think Gibbs is in the play pen and they are trying to nurse him?


Nope, that's Ziva.


----------



## Altairss

Dinner they sure seem to be getting the hang of the gruel and the potty box.


----------



## danoon58

I love watching the puppies! I could NOT be a breeder - I'd want to keep them all. Oh how I would love to have Capp!


----------



## Cpc1972

nvm. Wrong thread.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Man, they are full of it today! Lots of bitey-face and playing going on!


----------



## Cpc1972

Latte sure has the potty box figured out. Smart puppies.


----------



## wdadswell

Uh, oh, someone's knocked the cam! Wow, is it ever clean, in that corner! Don't even see, 1strand of hair:grin2: Was watching earlier at breakfast time and it was amazing to see, how cuddly the pups are, at this age, with you ladies!


----------



## DanaRuns

Puppy cam fixed. We had a man over to meet Latte, and in all the excitement I think it got knocked over.


----------



## Cpc1972

I cracked up at Expresso just peeing right in front of you. Then you just casually wiped it up. Latte got the hang of the box when I looked earlier.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Will they be a good match? After watching the puppies since birth, I think half of us feel vaguely proprietary about this litter - only the best will do for these boys!


----------



## DanaRuns

Photos from today. (I don't know why they are sideways!  )


----------



## jennretz

They're not sideways on my phone  absolutely stunning pups


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchersMom

They look so perfect and cute!! How do you like the whelping box? I'm curious about how well it holds up.


----------



## Rundlemtn

OMG! They are too cute!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Cappuccino says, "Grandma makes the BEST breakfast!"


----------



## DanaRuns

ArchersMom said:


> They look so perfect and cute!! How do you like the whelping box? I'm curious about how well it holds up.


When we first got it, I was dismayed at how flimsy it seemed. But it is holding up really well, and now I love it.


----------



## DanaRuns

26 days old, starting to play.

Espresso and Latte on top.

Cappuccino and Espresso on the bottom.


----------



## Cpc1972

I just can't take the cuteness. I want another puppy.&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, so cute!


----------



## OutWest

Watching baby cam right now...someone is giving you kisses and licks. I'm so envious! I wants puppy kisses, too.


----------



## Cpc1972

Lol at Ziva jumping in the welping box to get away from the puppies wanting to nurse. She says I am done.


----------



## jennretz

A big old puppy pile right now with a little bit of bitey face


----------



## Helo's Mom

Watching the puppy cam now. They are so adorable and Ziva is gorgeous.


----------



## sophieanne

Poor Capp...everyone is in the whelping box except him. He's trying so hard to get over the doorway to get to Mom...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Poor guy is so lonely out there..


----------



## DanaRuns

So, today we learned that little Cappuccino can climb out of the whelping box into the play area, and back again. Quite a gargantuan feat for the little guy! Something his bigger brother can't do yet, in fact. 

Espresso has learned to climb from the play area into the whelping box, but either doesn't want to go the other direction or hasn't figured out yet that she can.

Meanwhile, Latte spends his time tackling anyone who tries to climb over the ledge. 

I'm so pleased with how much time they are spending on their feet these days, and how quickly they are learning to climb. Latte actually tried to run a few steps yesterday (and, of course, fell over on his side trying)! 

They are four weeks old today.


----------



## sophieanne

I'm glad Capp found his way back in again, he was defnately taking his time doing it 

WA state got hit with snow last night so internet is hit and miss today.
I just peeked in and saw the pups playing. Latte is very adventurous, he was playing with the hanging toys, walking on the little toy ladder and beating the heck out of Curious George. I don't thnk poor George has a chance against him


----------



## Ginams

I peeked in earlier and was so happy to see them up and playing! Latte was a busy boy, going over the ladder/slide and wrestling with Curious George. Both Espresso and Capp were wrestling and having fun. They're growing so fast!


----------



## Cpc1972

These puppies have me laughing so hard. Latte and Cap are body slamming each other. Who is the little white scruffy dog?


----------



## DanaRuns

Cpc1972 said:


> Who is the little white scruffy dog?


That's Dave! He's our little rescue terrier mix, not much bigger than the puppies. He's Uncle Dave to them. They love him. 

I want to thank everyone who posts after watching the puppy cam. We have no way of knowing whether or not anyone ever sees it. If not for your posts, we would just take it down. So thank you for letting us know you watch. We enjoy knowing that others are watching the pups grow up just like we are.


----------



## wdadswell

I really appreciate, that you allow us to watch the puppy cam! So much fun, watching their little personalities, taking shape!


----------



## Cpc1972

DanaRuns said:


> That's Dave! He's our little rescue terrier mix, not much bigger than the puppies. He's Uncle Dave to them. They love him.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who posts after watching the puppy cam. We have no way of knowing whether or not anyone ever sees it. If not for your posts, we would just take it down. So thank you for letting us know you watch. We enjoy knowing that others are watching the pups grow up just like we are.


You guys have a lot of dogs. Lol


----------



## sophieanne

Dana - thank you so much for the puppy cam!!! Please don't take it down. I took early retirement just around the time the pups were born so I am watching them all through the days. Much more enjoyable than work ever was


----------



## balijade

I agree. I watch the puppies whenever I open my ipad. It is amazing to see how they are developing from day to day and week to week. What a huge change. They are like little rollie pollies when they roll into each other. Just too cute!


----------



## rooroch

I watch it too. With the time difference it is often black and white and they are all sleeping. I managed to get them playing yesterday though. Great fun


----------



## CashStringer

I check in randomly at work! It's SUCH a nice break from the LONG days .... and they never fail to put a smile on my face!!


----------



## danoon58

I LOVE watching the puppy cam. Oh, how I wish you weren't so far away -- I'd take Capp in a heartbeat! 

I showed it to my husband and he said - What, no sound????

Thanks!


----------



## Rundlemtn

So I tuned in today, and saw Capp and Late playing/exploring. It was pawdorable!! Not sure where Espresso was, but, these two were too cute!


----------



## B and G Mom

I watch often too! I keep it open in a tab while I'm working and pop in to see what they are doing!


----------



## jennretz

Puppies must be outside having an adventure right now. Just stopped by for a quick break.


----------



## danoon58

All puppies are wrestling/playing bitey face. They are so cute at this stage. How do you ever get anything done? I'd be sitting and watching puppies all day ! Is Capp taken?


----------



## DanaRuns

danoon58 said:


> All puppies are wrestling/playing bitey face. They are so cute at this stage. How do you ever get anything done? I'd be sitting and watching puppies all day ! *Is Capp taken?*


Nope, not yet. We just put it out there a couple days ago that we are accepting inquiries on him. We have a couple inquiries that sound interesting, including one couple in Phoenix, AZ, who want him as an emotional support dog (we think Capp is a good candidate for therapy/support), and someone from the GRF who lives not too far away from us, though we have not spoken with either yet. We are still taking inquiries on him. I'm so connected to this little guy that I want to make sure he has a great life.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Can't speak for everyone but I'm certainly going to miss checking on these guys, it's been a wonderful adventure and thank you so much for sharing. I just love the pups still partake in the milk bar at this stage. Momma Z has been wonderful. I picked my pup up at 6 weeks and you would have no idea mom ever had a litter of pups, I'm guessing the pups had been off mom for at least a couple of weeks. You have such happy puppies and know it will be hard to let them go. Hope the families are relatively close so you have the opportunity to check in  Thanks for letting us enjoy!!


----------



## sophieanne

Dana - if someone is interested in Capp how do they contact you?


----------



## DanaRuns

puddles everywhere said:


> You have such happy puppies and know it will be hard to let them go.


Oh, I'm ready to get rid of them right now! Lol!  We are trying to do everything right, which means that these little monsters have effectively put our lives on hold for as long as they are with us. It would be nice to go out to dinner, or for my spouse to go to work. And I usually spend 2-3 nights at the world famous* Magic Castle in Hollywood (I am a magician member of this exclusive private club for magicians and celebs), and I really miss going/performing there.

Yeah, I'm ready to boot them out the door tomorrow.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Dana - if someone is interested in Capp how do they contact you?


Ah, good question. Well, they could PM me here for my email address. Or they can contact me through our Facebook page here: Esquire Golden Retrievers. And if someone from the GRF contacts me, I'd sure like to know that fact.


----------



## puddles everywhere

LOL I get that... you can boot Espresso in the TX direction anytime! Then it will be my time to give up life for a few weeks  Maybe months. Retirement has it's perks.


----------



## Amystelter

Thanks for the new blanket and good eats mama!!! They are so adorable, haven't peeked in a couple days, boy they grew...


Love it


----------



## Pilgrim123

I've been watching Latte play after eating. He's sure bouncy at the moment - it always make me smile, watching such a tubby puppy try to get into the whelping box.
Thank you for letting us all in on the fun.


----------



## Amystelter

I'd take them all, hee hee. Too bad my house is full, but there's a couple lucky family's out there for them. Love love love watching them play -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

They all look so sad that Ziva didn't want to stay ;-)


----------



## wdadswell

Boy, they are busy, when they are awake!! Wrestling, bitey face, grabbing and playing with toys. Thought Latte was going to go down the slide, but he changed his mind. Then Mummy came in and it's snack time!


----------



## hoffmalr

I've checked in a few times and mostly missed them. I did see Latte pop his head up over the side of the whelping box earlier when I didn't realize he was there. Very cute!


----------



## Wicky

I just tuned in for a game if bitey face - so cute. Capp looks like he loves the water bowl ?


----------



## ArchersMom

Latte may have just pooped over the edge of the litter box :lol:


----------



## jennretz

Espresso seems to have a never ending supply of energy


----------



## puddles everywhere

OMG I'm so impressed ... Latte uses the litter box! What a great puppy, but then mom comes in to clean it up. Such a good mommy. I just love, what did you call her Kaylie? sorry, I'm sure I messed that up. Anyway I love her energy! She is so interested in everything, does the stairs on the slide and almost long enough to go back the other way! When Latte tries to push her around she runs circles around him and pulls his tail. 

I hope you keep her so I can keep watching!! I'm volunteering to be a puppy raiser


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Omg-puppy wrestling in the middle of the night! So cute!


----------



## Zuzu Rawlie

Congrats! We are expecting a litter sometime next week!


----------



## sophieanne

Wow..these 3 should've been part of puppy bowl 17. They are lively this morning.
I think Ziva enjoyed a few minutes and ran to the hills


----------



## Cpc1972

I see the puppies are learning to be little landsharks. I am cracking up. Don't bite my foot. Don't bite my butt.


----------



## sophieanne

Almost 3 a.m. and I take a peek at puppy cam. I see a stuffed animal or 10, lol
and then stretched out beside one of the stuffies is a gorgeous golden pup. I want to curl up beside him 

Then 2 minutes later..it's Capp and Latte playing bitey face.
Honestly, I'm surprised Ziva doesn't read them the riot act


----------



## Rundlemtn

Tuned in this morning. Still dark at your place. Late was sleeping on the stairs!!! And Capp was rearing to go, running around causing all kinds of havoc for his sleeping brother and sister. LOL


----------



## B and G Mom

I'm watching a puppy photo shoot!!!


----------



## Ginams

Watching a trio of puppy wrestlers right now. I can't get over the cuteness!


----------



## Cpc1972

Wow they are a bundle of energy. Expresso was so cute doing a belly slide down the slide. Then cap is trying to go up the slide the wrong way and Expresso tackles him and drags him back down. I am litterly sitting here laughing so hard. Now it's time to eat.


----------



## OutWest

Just checking in after a few days away. Seem always to catch the cam when they're sleeping! Right now I'm seeing somebody crashed on top of a big stuffed animal. Love the cam, tho. Fun to watch them grow.


----------



## DanaRuns

B and G Mom said:


> I'm watching a puppy photo shoot!!!


Could it be this?


----------



## Rundlemtn

Too cute!! Their new families will love these!!


----------



## Cpc1972

Lol. So cute.


----------



## balijade

We are amused with Latte(whom we have nicknamed Whale) when he uses his body weight to move either Capp or Espresso out of the way or towards the direction he wants them to go. They are so fun to watch because their personalities are coming out.


----------



## Pilgrim123

They've grown up so quickly! Latte's "milk spot" has almost disappeared, Cappuccino has caught up with his brother and sister, and little Miss Espresso is going to be beautiful. I love the photo where she is winking.


----------



## DanaRuns

balijade said:


> We are amused with Latte(whom we have nicknamed Whale) when he uses his body weight to move either Capp or Espresso out of the way or towards the direction he wants them to go. They are so fun to watch because their personalities are coming out.


Latte (whose name will likely be "Boomer") is becoming a little bully. He has no idea of his own strength or size. He bites the puppies HARD, and has not yet learned bite inhibition. When we hear a puppy squeal we want to intervene, but we won't except in the most extreme circumstances, because this is how they learn bite inhibition. But he gets as good as he gives, too.


----------



## DanaRuns

Pilgrim123 said:


> They've grown up so quickly! Latte's "milk spot" has almost disappeared, Cappuccino has caught up with his brother and sister, and little Miss Espresso is going to be beautiful. I love the photo where she is winking.


Latte's "extra foam" is almost gone.  And you're right, Capp has caught up with his sister. Latte is still almost 4 lbs. heavier than either one of the others, though. He's already the size of many 8-week old puppies. :surprise:


----------



## balijade

DanaRuns said:


> Latte's "extra foam" is almost gone.  And you're right, Capp has caught up with his sister. Latte is still almost 4 lbs. heavier than either one of the others, though. He's already the size of many 8-week old puppies. :surprise:


Are they completely weaned and what do they eat at this stage? It seems like they had a growth spurt or not sure if the camera makes them look bigger and rounder at certain angles.


----------



## DanaRuns

balijade said:


> Are they completely weaned and what do they eat at this stage? It seems like they had a growth spurt or not sure if the camera makes them look bigger and rounder at certain angles.


They're not completely weaned yet. In fact, this is the week that they really just begin eating actually food-like stuff in earnest. They are still figuring it out, and what we are feeding them started very milk-like and is getting more and more solid-like, though still very soft. By the end of next week they should be pretty much weaned. Ziva will be glad about that! 

Yeah, they have really grown! I don't know if I'd call it a spurt. They are growing steadily, and changing day by day. The photos I posted above, from today, will be obsolete by the time the weekend is over. It's really pretty amazing how desperately and aggressively they grow and become functional. It's a survival thing and it's pretty intense.


----------



## puddles everywhere

What wonderful pictures!!!! They are all precious, hope the families will provide some pictures as they grow... that is in the contract right?

Whale is too cute, aka Jonah?


----------



## dlmrun2002

Just a note to say.......... in my small meaningless opinion........... ‹(•¿•)› 
You have done a SUPERB job caring for these puppies. Great team work. Well deserved. Thank you for helping my favorite dog breed. 

dlm ny country


----------



## sophieanne

OMG - those photos are awesome!!! So totally different then the first photo of the 3 of them together. That first photo of the 3 of them together should be on a greeting card


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

DanaRuns said:


> Could it be this?


Omg-so much cuteness!!!


----------



## sophieanne

Sunday - 1:22 a.m. and all is quiet on the puppy front. I expected to find those little pups playing and causing trouble  Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Sunday - 1:22 a.m. and all is quiet on the puppy front. I expected to find those little pups playing and causing trouble  Sweet dreams everyone!


They had just gotten done drinking tequila and watching SNL, so it was time for a nap.


----------



## jennretz

I just saw espresso do a play bow....was that accidental or do they really start communicating this early?


----------



## DanaRuns

jennretz said:


> I just saw espresso do a play bow....was that accidental or do they really start communicating this early?


Oh no, it's quite deliberate. They all do it. Sometime simultaneously, and then they charge each other and fall down in the cutest war ever.


----------



## DanaRuns

Latte (aka Boomer) is getting his dance groove on.


----------



## DanaRuns

"Man, that's a long way down!"


----------



## Pilgrim123

May I use that picture as my screen background?


----------



## sophieanne

OMG..those photos of Latte and Capp are absolutely adorable!!! They bring such a smile to my face..thanks for posting them


----------



## DanaRuns

Pilgrim123 said:


> May I use that picture as my screen background?


Lol! Use it however you like. Thanks for asking, but you need not have.


----------



## wdadswell

Just watching the pups playing! Ziva, was up and went back to bed, while Cap and Expresso are wrestling. Boomer just went down the slide backwards.


----------



## hoffmalr

Capp is checking out the slide and Latte and Espresso are playing. So cute!


----------



## OutWest

All quiet on the puppy front. Hmpf! I seem to time my visits badly. They're almost always asleep.


----------



## jennretz

OutWest said:


> All quiet on the puppy front. Hmpf! I seem to time my visits badly. They're almost always asleep.




Big ole puppy pile right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Pandolph

So Cute, congrats!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, they sure are lively this morning!


----------



## balijade

Watching the puppies and how they are so close makes it hard to imagine them being separated. Will be sad when puppy cam goes dark. Looking at Espresso's head resting on Capp sleeping. Latte went off to his own corner as Capp would have none of him plopping on top of him to sleep.


----------



## sophieanne

I just peeked in and saw three beautiful puppies all curled up. Espresso tried to cuddle up to Latte put he sort of pushed her aside. She got up and went right beside
Capp. They are soooooo adorable. Is Ziva spending less time now?? I miss seeing them chase after her  (Of course she's waiting to hear when she gets her all paid Hawaii trip for recovery once they have new homes).


----------



## wdadswell

Little ones restless tonight. They sure love that stuffy. They are all taking turns, trying to get comfortable on it.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I cannot imagine it would be comfortable, but one of the boys has fallen fast asleep in the litter tray!


----------



## DanaRuns

Latte (aka Boomer) in our back yard, with mama Ziva in the background. He's 4 weeks, 6 days old in this pic, and he already weighs 10 lbs.!


----------



## Cpc1972

Wow 10 lbs. I think Chloe was right around that at 8 weeks. He is going to be a big boy.


----------



## Cpc1972

Watch out Ziva is going to have some nasty breath. Expresso pooped in the litter box. Ziva came in and ate it. Lol. I am glad that doesn't freak me out since we have a poop eater if we let her.


----------



## Wendy427

Hi Dana. At 12:15pm est the video cam looks like it's been shifted to your right, our left, showing mostly the wall.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Call the cinematographer !!!!! Where is Spielberg and Scorcese when you need them? 

I'm digging Latte. I usually prefer the girls but if NY wasn't so far I'd pack this guy up in no time. I would call him dozer. He is such a bull•••••••••••• dozer. Boomer is cool too. My brother had a golden named Bommer after the left handed quarterback.

By the way are any of these dogs left footed?

dlm ny country


----------



## sophieanne

Latte/Boomer is absolutely adorable (as they all are!!!). 10 lbs!!! Wow!!!! My girl sophie was 10 lbs at 10 weeks old. He's going to be a big, handsome guy!


----------



## danoon58

Espresso used the litter box - good girl! And it appears that big boy Latte decided to nap in it! Boys!

Capp was chewing on the stuffed toy. They are so cute!


----------



## sophieanne

HELP - the puppy cam is messed up. Not sure what we're looking at but it's not Ziva and her beautiful pups!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> HELP - the puppy cam is messed up. Not sure what we're looking at but it's not Ziva and her beautiful pups!!!!


It is fixed now. We have done some remodeling in the puppy pen. Their whelping box is gone, and they have a brand new adventure box in its place, and a wobble board, and a dog bed, and lots of fun new stuff. 

Here's the link to the puppy cam again: *PUPPY CAM!*


----------



## wdadswell

Love the new set up!! That is a cool play area for the pups!! Everyone seems fascinated!


----------



## jennretz

DanaRuns said:


> It is fixed now. We have done some remodeling in the puppy pen. Their whelping box is gone, and they have a brand new adventure box in its place, and a wobble board, and a dog bed, and lots of fun new stuff.
> 
> Here's the link to the puppy cam again: *PUPPY CAM!*


Espresso is trying out her sharp puppy teeth on the new dog bed >


ETA: She is now completely sprawled out on the bed and is the only one really enjoying it


----------



## Ginams

What a fun setup!


----------



## sophieanne

How totally cute. Capp and Latte/Boomer are totally cuddled together asleep on the big puppy pillow. I think I could squeeze on there too


----------



## wdadswell

Uh oh-me thinks little pups have had, a little too much fun with the bed. I see fluff!


----------



## DanaRuns

wdadswell said:


> Uh oh-me thinks little pups have had, a little too much fun with the bed. I see fluff!


Lol! Naw, they just got a paper towel, somehow, and tore it up. They are their mothers children.


----------



## wdadswell

Oh good! Couldn't tell in the dark. Glad it wasn't the bed!


----------



## kwhit

DanaRuns said:


> Lol! Naw, they just got a paper towel, somehow, and tore it up. They are their mothers children.


Chance loves paper towels, too.


----------



## hoffmalr

So cute! Ziva is such a good momma. The puppies are biting her and playing with her ears, face, legs, tail, anything they can reach! She doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## sophieanne

Those pups are lively this morning. Espresso can really handle herself well (and as quite an instigator). Ziva was one with them for a while but I think she decided enough fun for this part of the morning  What a wonderful new pup space!


----------



## DanaRuns

The puppies love their Uncle Dave. This is Latte and Dave.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Love the new play area! I can't believe how much you do to expose and stimulate your pups! Its incredible!! And that video of the pups playing with Uncle Dave is too cute for words!!


----------



## jennretz

those puppies are so confident! Going to be some very lucky families who adopt them. What am I going to do when they find their forever homes? I stream this every day at work and check in


----------



## sophieanne

That is an awesome video of Latte with Uncle Dave. That is a great show of being social with a dog outside the puppy domain. They are going to be so missed when they move to their forever families.


----------



## ik1629

Zomggg they're so cute!! Can I have one ;3


----------



## sophieanne

I'm watching Ziva, the pups and grandma (?) on puppy cam. Those pups are super lively today. I'm not sure who looks more tired (or in puppy love) - Ziva or Grandma.


----------



## aesthetic

I'm sure Uncle Dave is quite happy to finally have some playmates his own size (however uncoordinated they may be!)


----------



## jennretz

You are going to have your hands full with Espresso/Khalessi! She has been non-stop most of the afternoon


----------



## DanaRuns

Espresso (Khaleesi) in the back yard today, 5 weeks old. I think this might be her very first steps trying to run.


----------



## DanaRuns

Espresso (Khaleesi) is not so excited about playing with Uncle Dave as Latte (Boomer) was. Lol!


----------



## rooroch

I love the videos of them all running around outside. Thanks. Khaleesi was trotting nicely for such a young puppy on grass. Looking good!!


----------



## sophieanne

I can't believe how fast they grow...they are all so beautiful!!!
It's 4 a.m. and they all woke up and changed sleeping position. Of course, they had to follow each other so they could cuddle together, and they call it puppy love!
Is Ziva not with them at night any more?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love the videos!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> I can't believe how fast they grow...they are all so beautiful!!!
> It's 4 a.m. and they all woke up and changed sleeping position. Of course, they had to follow each other so they could cuddle together, and they call it puppy love!
> Is Ziva not with them at night any more?


She doesn't spend much time with them anymore. She's reluctant to nurse them (they have sharp needle TEETH and CLAWS now), and she just comes in every once in a while to check on them.


----------



## Macca

*3 Musketeers*

I just want to thank you for sharing gorgeous Ziva and her puppies with the rest of the world. This has absolutely been the BEST kind of reality show! I have always been reluctant to post on the forum as I didn't know if I had anything significant to add, but just had to let you know how much I've loved watching them grow and thrive through your photos and videos.

Checking in with this thread regularly is such a day brightener during our Wisconsin winter. So heartwarming and educational as well. 
Raising a healthy litter is an incredible amount of work and not for the faint of heart! It is very easy to see why pups have an adjustment period when taken from their mom and siblings to go to a new home, since these 3 little wriggling dynamos are constantly together.

Best wishes to you all and again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GoldenHearted

Wow! I have been gone for a long time and am just now reading through this thread! I am so glad that all three pups are healthy and active!

Your devotion to your pups is amazing and they are all so beautiful! 

That pup cam is too precious for words! I opened it and they were all playing and I even saw some bitey face. 

I might have to have that open while I work for... research purposes


----------



## Helo's Mom

I just watched one of the light puppies pull a pink blanket off the fence and drag it around the play area and then chew on it. So stinkin cute!!! I love the puppy cam!


----------



## sophieanne

Dana - I was just watching you with Ziva and the pups. There is no doubt that Ziva is your baby


----------



## DanaRuns

Latte's (Boomer's) first bath. He did pretty well. The howling you hear at first is the other puppies who were crated.


----------



## Cpc1972

That is so cute. It will be interesting see how big he is at 8 weeks when he goes to a new home. He is just do big.


----------



## sophieanne

What a really good boy! You can tell he totally loves and trusts grandma! Now I have to pull out my dog's first bath videos, they were NOT as calm as Boomer. Of course, maybe they didn't get the incredible love/attention as Ziva's pups 
You are both so wonderful, people could learn so much from you about unconditional love and attention.


----------



## jennretz

That is so cute at the end when he offers up kisses


----------



## wdadswell

Such a good boy!! He is one, laid back dude!


----------



## jennretz

3 very active pups this morning. Capp is having a ton of fun with a toy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aaand they're sleeping again!


----------



## DanaRuns

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Aaand they're sleeping again!


Hang in there and keep checking back. They're actually very active these days.


----------



## jennretz

And Espresso has claimed the dog bed as her own


----------



## DanaRuns

Cappuccino is such a loving little puppy. He has stolen my heart. 

I have had questions from some people whether Capp has medical issues because of his rough start. He does NOT. He's a perfectly normal, wonderful puppy, with no known health issues. With most breeders, you never would have known about his slow start, but for some reason because we are completely open and sharing his experience in real time, people think there's a problem. Again, ZERO problems with Capp. I'm posting this because it distresses me that our openness has resulted in misperceptions. Kind of disheartening.

Maybe next time around we will be more like other breeders.

Anyway, I just love little Capp, the PERFECT loving puppy.


----------



## Cpc1972

Who is questioning you about cap? Are you talking about a potential buyer?


----------



## DanaRuns

Cpc1972 said:


> Who is questioning you about cap? Are you talking about a potential buyer?


Yes, multiple potential buyers. Some who seem to have no connection to GRF, so I have no idea how such rumors traveled. Kinda frustrating. He's a great, NORMAL puppy.


----------



## jennretz

That's too bad because he's going to be an awesome addition to a family. He's completely stolen my heart  I appreciate that you've allowed us on this journey. It's been so fun to see their development and antics with one another.


----------



## DanaRuns

We just did our puppy maintenance, including worming and weighing. An average Golden puppy will weigh somewhere around 10 lbs when they go to their forever homes at 8 weeks. Maybe a little more or a little less. At 5 weeks old, they probably weigh around 7 lbs on average, plus or minus.

These puppies are 5 weeks old.

Cappuccino weighs 8 lbs 4 oz. Right about where he should be.

Espresso weighs 9 lbs. 1 oz. Pretty hefty.

At five weeks, Latte weighs in at a whopping 12 lbs. 11 oz. OMFG! He's a mastodon! :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Pilgrim123

If it wasn't for the problems in importing him, Capp could come and live with me anytime! (By the way, one of the best sheepdogs we ever owned wasn't expected to live as a newborn. He grew up into a magnificent dog who lived until he was 14.)


----------



## sophieanne

That is really sad. Personally I look at Capp and say it just shows how lots of attention, 24 hour care and love can turn a bad situation around. You both have given so much to turn around a situation that others may have turned their back on. If anything, I look at the posts, the videos and the web cam and say how darn lucky someone would be to have a dog that was given all the help and attention he needed. I would feel totally confident in his health based on everything I've watched since day 1.


----------



## jennretz

Wow. Capp weighs almost as much as Duke did when I brought him home (8.9lbs @ 8 weeks).


----------



## jennretz

sophieanne said:


> That is really sad. Personally I look at Capp and say it just shows how lots of attention, 24 hour care and love can turn a bad situation around. You both have given so much to turn around a situation that others may have turned their back on. If anything, I look at the posts, the videos and the web cam and say how darn lucky someone would be to have a dog that was given all the help and attention he needed. I would feel totally confident in his health based on everything I've watched since day 1.


I second this and would also add that I would beat down the door to get a puppy this well socialized and confident! I wish I could have another dog, but my husband would divorce me :-( I've got my two plus am guardian for my mom's dog plus will start fostering here shortly....maybe I could sneak Capp home as a permanent foster??? Wishful dreaming


----------



## DanaRuns

One of the things we keep firmly in mind is that these aren't our puppies. They belong to others. Our job is to get them ready for those other people who are going to love them their entire lives. We are working really hard to do a good job getting them ready for their real owners. Thank you to those who have commented that they noticed how hard we are working.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Their loss! Capp is AMAZING!!



DanaRuns said:


> Cappuccino is such a loving little puppy. He has stolen my heart.
> 
> I have had questions from some people whether Capp has medical issues because of his rough start. He does NOT. He's a perfectly normal, wonderful puppy, with no known health issues. With most breeders, you never would have known about his slow start, but for some reason because we are completely open and sharing his experience in real time, people think there's a problem. Again, ZERO problems with Capp. I'm posting this because it distresses me that our openness has resulted in misperceptions. Kind of disheartening.
> 
> Maybe next time around we will be more like other breeders.
> 
> Anyway, I just love little Capp, the PERFECT loving puppy.


----------



## balijade

I think they haven't seen Capp this morning picking on Latte and Espresso nor did they see him climb up on top of the wood crate and stand up on it to get closer to Ziva who was taking off. Then I saw you take Capp out of the room when he wouldn't stop crying because mommy left. The three of them are so smart and just full of energy and cuteness! 

Last night, it was so funny watching Latte having difficulty finding a comfy spot on the big bed next to Espresso. I think he could not find the right sleep number on that big bed. Lol.


----------



## Wicky

I agree I don't understand how anyone can only see a tentative start versus all the effort and therefore the the amazing results you have had with Capp. You were open about what he neeed to be doing at various stages for him to be 100% (which he did) so I can't see what the problem would be. When I see how happy and confident the pups are being handled, washed, around other dogs I think how lucky their new homes will be - they have been given the best start and the world is their oyster.


----------



## sophieanne

5:45 am - Poor Capp! Latte and Espresso are playing and Capp is jumping up and down on the fence trying to get out. Just a little bit higher jump and he might do it!
A couple minutes later - now I see, grandma is serving breakfast and Mommy is standing outside the play area. No wonder Capp is distracted.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> 5:45 am - Poor Capp! Latte and Espresso are playing and Capp is jumping up and down on the fence trying to get out. Just a little bit higher jump and he might do it!
> A couple minutes later - now I see, grandma is serving breakfast and Mommy is standing outside the play area. No wonder Capp is distracted.


They woke me up screaming for food, as they are now going all night without eating. So I let Ziva in while Theresa made food for them. Ziva snarled at them and wanted out almost immediately (I'm sure nursing is painful now), so I let her out. But one of them kept screaming for food, which is when you must have come in. Then Theresa went in and gave them the food she had prepared. That shut them up.  Now Theresa is cleaning the puppy pen, because somehow, they managed to pee just outside the potty box rather than in it. They sometimes still put their front feet in the potty box and go while their rear is outside.

And yet, Capp is still at the gate, screaming. He loves the outside world now that he has discovered it, and is bored with the puppy pen. So now, every day he whines to get out. He loves being in the living room or back yard with us. That's where all the exciting stuff happens. 

Now Espresso is making a huge cacophony playing with the dangling paint cans, while Latte poops in the freshly cleaned out potty box and lies in it, and Cappuccino is standing at the gate screaming to get out. And I still haven't had my coffee.

We are so ready for these puppies to go to their homes.


----------



## Amystelter

Capp is an awesome pup. If I were honest, I would have question also. Especially if I were paying a lot of money. I'd want the reassurance that even with a rough start he's o.k. Maybe that's all they were looking for. I'm sorry you feel disheartened because you shared so much. I hope the incident does not steer you in another direction because this is an awesome feed and you have made so many people smile. Capp is perfect and I think I'll go peek at him


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicky

Ha ha espresso is trying to sleep while Capp chews on her ear... brothers huh ???


----------



## puddles everywhere

Just dropped in to watch the land shark attack! Boomer was munching down TP while you were cleaning out... just in case he has issues come up :surprise:


----------



## OutWest

"We are so ready for these puppies to go to their homes."

Aren't you keeping the little girl?


----------



## wdadswell

Just watched Theresa clean out the pen, with the oh so helpful pups! Boy Boomer is persistent! Probably good thing, we don't have sound. They we're not happy, when fun time was over and Theresa left!!


----------



## fourlakes

DanaRuns said:


> We are so ready for these puppies to go to their homes.


In my experience the smallest pups often end up being the spunkiest, maybe because they have to work harder for everthing, especially in a large litter. And people always say how sad I must be to see puppies go off to their new homes. I tell them NOPE, their dog moms are ready for them to go and I am ready too. My last few litters have been 13 - so you can imagine the mayhem at 7-8 weeks!


----------



## DanaRuns

We just had a very nice puppy socialization party. The puppies got to meet all kinds of people, and be in a very loud room jammed with humans of all stripes. They enjoyed it, but became a little over-stimulated after a while. The cool thing is that when they became over-stimulated they removed themselves from the group and found little private places to take a break, and then came right back to it when they felt ready again. That's a great reaction.

Here's a photo of Espresso during the party.


----------



## Kalhayd

They're all absolutely precious!


----------



## Macca

It looks like the puppy party-time must have tired them out, as "all is quiet on the western front"! More than once I have checked in on the puppy cam and thought for a moment that the large stuffed golden was a real one. How nice that was for them to snuggle up to, especially when they were getting used to Mom not always being there.


----------



## sophieanne

Good morning and happy 6 weeks old day Capp, Boomer and Espresso 
The troops were getting restless before Teresa and Ziva showed up, now they're busy
feeding. I bet Teresa can't wait till she gets to sleep in one day


----------



## danoon58

Just tuned in to see the three musketeers eating from their paper plates! They are so cute! I am amazed how independent they are.


----------



## danoon58

Oh, and they are soooo helpful! "Helping" clean up the spilled litter on the floor!


----------



## DanaRuns

danoon58 said:


> Oh, and they are soooo helpful! "Helping" clean up the spilled litter on the floor!


Aren't they helpful?  Depending on your attitude, it's either a bunch of fun or an agonizing ordeal. Most of the time I go with fun.  They think it's just the greatest gave evah!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Omg-Ziva was in with them earlier and she wanted nothing to do with nursing! Too funny! I can't blame her-puppy teeth are sharp!


----------



## Pilgrim123

It was interesting to see all three puppies go and lie down in the soft crate. It sure reinforces the idea that dogs - and puppies too, obviously! - enjoy the den-like atmosphere. And Chewbacca is back! Is he going home with one of the pups?


----------



## wdadswell

Just watching, a little Boomer TV. His brother was passed out next to the stuffy and sister sleeping in the new house. He was having a hey day with the cans, in the interactive play Center, used the litter box (which still amazes me) went and stared at the nest cam, for a few minutes, jumped on Capp, then went to bug his sister. Think he finally went to sleep. Just love watching him amuse himself!


----------



## Rundlemtn

I also think the litter box thing is incredible!!


----------



## rooroch

I keep trying to watch the nest cam but get this

Your session has expired.
Please reenter the password.

They were playing on the big bed which was fun to watch. I always seem to get them sleeping - bad luck!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Pilgrim123 said:


> It was interesting to see all three puppies go and lie down in the soft crate. It sure reinforces the idea that dogs - and puppies too, obviously! - enjoy the den-like atmosphere. And Chewbacca is back! Is he going home with one of the pups?


I was so pleased to see them go in there! We've been using the Soft Krate to begin to crate train them when we have them out of the pen, downstairs (all our wire crates are in use). Yesterday, when I opened the crate to let them all out, they were happy as clams and didn't want to leave it. So I wondered what would happen if we put it in the pen. Violá!!!    I'm hopeful we can have the pups crate trained and at least partially housebroken before they go to their families.

Yesterday we also began working with Espresso on scent training and bird retrieval (but just with bird wings, not whole birds). If we keep her, we're going to put hunt titles on the back of her name, as well as conformation titles on the front.

They were six weeks old yesterday. This is the week that the puppies start to get a LOT more active, and their personalities will start to come out. I'm really excited for this upcoming week!


----------



## DanaRuns

rooroch said:


> I keep trying to watch the nest cam but get this
> 
> Your session has expired.
> Please reenter the password.
> 
> They were playing on the big bed which was fun to watch. I always seem to get them sleeping - bad luck!!


What are you using to watch? PC? iPad? phone?


----------



## gold4me

I try to watch and I get about 15 seconds of movement then it stops?????? I use the link you posted on this thread on my iMac


----------



## DanaRuns

I can't believe how fast they are growing now. Here is Espresso yesterday. They are really getting their feet under them now, and they are _fast_, able to trot and run, and hardly ever falling over. 

I'm posting this photo because you can see that they are starting to look like puppies now, and you can see that their eyesight and attention are now sharp. This puppy has learned to focus on something far away (it's a bird wing, though it's not in the shot).


----------



## Wendy427

gold4me said:


> I try to watch and I get about 15 seconds of movement then it stops?????? I use the link you posted on this thread on my iMac


The same thing happens to me on my iPhone with Safari. I simply exit the link and go back in again.


----------



## kwhit

Tests and dr appointments this week. Seeing the puppies takes my mind off of "things" so I just wanted to say thank you Dana for sharing these precious angels with us.


----------



## jennretz

DanaRuns said:


> What are you using to watch? PC? iPad? phone?


I get this message sometimes too and I just hit refresh. Comes right back up


----------



## rooroch

I am watching on iPad and MacBook Pro. It happens on both. This is new never happened before. I do like the others and refresh each time. I really enjoyed watching them wake up today and all use the litter tray. I have never seen that with puppies.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wah, it won't come up on my iPad...


----------



## Wendy427

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Wah, it won't come up on my iPad...


Me neither. Just a gray screen.


----------



## sophieanne

I have a blank screen too..help..going through puppy withdrawal!


----------



## jennretz

It's a gray screen here as well.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Have you any idea how hard it is to get going in the morning without a puppy fix and a couple of cups of coffee? I feel bereft! I wanted to come home from our walk early to check if it was back on. What we're all going to do in a fortnight's time is too scary to think about.


----------



## DanaRuns

What is all this nonsense? I'm watching it right now.


----------



## balijade

Nope, nothing but a gray screen. ?


----------



## dlmrun2002

Gray here... Puppy reboot


----------



## KiwiD

Gray screen too for me. I noticed the name changed from Puppy room cam to Living Room cam. Probably unrelated to the issues though.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Still grey here, too, and I'd gone back to the links you'd posted, rather than my bookmarks, so I could check it was nothing this end. (I run a desktop with Windows, so it's not related to Mac or iPad.)


----------



## DanaRuns

Okay, I had to reset it. New URL. Try clicking here: *NEW PUPPY CAM LINK*


----------



## Pilgrim123

Hooray!!! A picture on the new link!! Thank you.


----------



## jennretz

Success! I'm not ready for these guys to go to their forever homes yet


----------



## balijade

Yes, even my daughter is texting asking me what happened to the link! ?? Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## balijade

and this is a girl away at college...hooked like all of us coz we are just lovers of goldens!


----------



## jennretz

My husband asks if I have the stream up every night so he can take a peek


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thank you!


----------



## sophieanne

Thank you Dana!!! Our little sunshines have returned


----------



## rooroch

Great, thanks. I had grey screen too for a while. Now all is working again.


----------



## Amystelter

Morning playtime, what a joy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danoon58

Black and white cat at the gate -- either wants to see the puppies or wants to play in the puppy area.


----------



## DanaRuns

danoon58 said:


> Black and white cat at the gate -- either wants to see the puppies or wants to play in the puppy area.


That's Fuji. When the puppies are gone, she likes to play in there.  Right now, pups are downstairs, where they are spending more and more time. Today we are creating a second puppy play area downstairs, and will put another camera down there, too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh that will be fun!


----------



## sophieanne

10:30 and I'm finally getting a chance to check in on this sweet little babies. They wee all cuddled up on the puppy pillow, but Latte decided he better move. Capp was lying fully stretched out on his back and Espresso was cuddled up next to him.
I think that pillow is starting to shrink  ..it's getting smaller and smaller with the 3 of them on it. I can not tell you how much I'm going to miss them when the time comes. Do you know when Latte will be going to his forever home? (I think 2 years old would be very appropriate 
Whoops - Ziva just put her head In the door. They all woke up and ran to her. It was sooo cute. Wait..now I see last call for food tonight. Ziva looks like she wants in and Capp looks like food isn't as high a priority as mommy. Oh..growing up


----------



## Helo's Mom

It says this camera is missing in action when I try to look. Did you take it down?

*EDIT* Nevermind, I tried the new link and all is well.  Thanks!


----------



## rooroch

Mine is also missing in action even when using the new link. I have had nothing since yesterday. At least you all tell me what you are seeing!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

I also haven't been able to see the pups for a couple of days now.


----------



## Pilgrim123

It's working for me, though the puppies are MIA. I think I can see a nose, nothing else, sticking out of the travel crate. It's nap time again.


----------



## sophieanne

If Capp was just a bit taller, I'm certain he would find a way to jump the puppy fence.
I'm sure he's looking for Ziva and Theresa


----------



## Pilgrim123

What was the loud noise that scared the puppies? Both Boomer and Kahleesi (sp?) look quite startled - she ran into the crate, he hid beside it.


----------



## DanaRuns

Pilgrim123 said:


> What was the loud noise that scared the puppies? Both Boomer and Kahleesi (sp?) look quite startled - she ran into the crate, he hid beside it.


Huh. I just reviewed the recording and I don't know. Could have been the garage door opener, which is right under their feet, as they are in the room above the garage. I know they never have liked that.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I can see the video again, but it is skipping/repeating, which is interesting. The doggies got some big bones while you guys are cleaning the litter. I'm surprised they can have that without it giving them the runs!


----------



## Siandvm

The puppies are never home when I peek in. Either that or they are sleeping. Still pretty adorable, but I want to see all the action!


----------



## sophieanne

Capp, Boomer, Espresso, Ziva Theresa, Dana, Uncle Dan...where are you??? The camera is down. I miss seeing the babies!!!!! I hope you're all having a good night


----------



## rooroch

Link is working again but they are all asleep!! Will keep watching throughout the day when I can to try to get some action. Around 3 pm my time is when you all seem to get up and the pups all listen for you. I enjoy watching that first reaction to Ziva and you coming, putting up the shutters and light coming into the room.


----------



## Amystelter

Can someone repost the link or direct me to the page it's on. My bookmark is the old link and I can't find the new one. Hurry, I need my puppy fix this morning! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

8:20am est. All 3 pups lined up at the gate waiting for breakfast. I think they're a bit impatient!


----------



## DanaRuns

Amystelter said:


> Can someone repost the link or direct me to the page it's on. My bookmark is the old link and I can't find the new one. Hurry, I need my puppy fix this morning! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Here you go!

*--> NEW PUPPY CAM LINK! <--*


----------



## DanaRuns

Wendy427 said:


> 8:20am est. All 3 pups lined up at the gate waiting for breakfast. I think they're a bit impatient!


Yes, they woke me (and Ziva) up! They had two breakfasts. Whiny puppies today!


----------



## sophieanne

Right now (11:12), the puppies have food in their dishes but they don't seem to
be interested. Ziva is sitting outside the gate. I think she's very interested in that food .
Pups and mom are so beautiful


----------



## sophieanne

2.25 Help! Looks like someone has moved the puppy cam out of range.


----------



## OutWest

I see a corner of a crate but it looks like something is blocking most of the lens...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Poor Ziva-those puppy teeth have to hurt!


----------



## sophieanne

Thank you for fixing the camera. I still think Capp is going to break out of the puppy quarters. He's biting where the top lock is now. 
Curious...do you have a picture of Ziva as a puppy you could share with us??? I'm wanting to see if the puppies look like she did as a pup.


----------



## Cpc1972

These three are really starting to play rough. They are adorable. I can imagine how they will miss each other when they go to their homes.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Curious...do you have a picture of Ziva as a puppy you could share with us??? I'm wanting to see if the puppies look like she did as a pup.


It just so happens, I do. This is Ziva on my lap at 7 weeks old. When the pups are this age, I'm going to take the same photo with Espresso (Khaleesi).


----------



## KKaren

That is such as happy puppy face.... Ziva how you have grown up to be a wonderful mama!

Love the new puppy cam... puppy wrestling ---bite-face, and then there's a take- down


----------



## sophieanne

Dana - thank you so much for sharing that photo of Ziva!!!! I can see the
resemblance in the 3 pups. Ziva was a beautiful pup and is now a beautiful dog.
Those 3 pups are going to be absolutely gorgeous dogs 
People always compare babies to their families baby photos, I thought it was nice to be able to see Ziva beside her babies


----------



## balijade

The puppies are pretty wound up tonight. It is 9:23 PST and they are still zooming around especially Capp.


----------



## balijade

And I think they just bumped the camera off?


----------



## Amystelter

DanaRuns said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> *--> NEW PUPPY CAM LINK! <--*




Awesome, thank you so much! On to my puppy fix-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

So..the pups have their new play area. Or are they now doing guard dog service to earn their keep    ?
Happy Saturday!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> So..the pups have their new play area. Or are they now doing guard dog service to earn their keep    ?
> Happy Saturday!


They have multiple play areas, naturally! 

They also spent a good amount of time outside today.

It was not a happy Saturday, though. A role model, who I had just talked to two days ago, died at the Magic Castle, apparently taking his own life. Theresa is in bed with the flu. And our rescue Golden, Isabelle, has finally fallen apart. She has the worst dysplasia and arthritis I have seen in a dog, along with arthritis in every joint, and today she can no longer put weight on her back left leg. Her back right leg is almost as bad, so it's all she can do to just go out and pee. She's loaded up on medication. We found out one of our potential puppy buyers hits dogs with switches, and two other puppy buyers were supposed to come over today but I had to frantically cancel them at the last second as I was driving Isabelle to the emergency vet.

I'll tell you, I've never realized what great therapy puppies are. I was so glad to come home to them.


----------



## Cpc1972

What a bad day. So sorry. Hope it gets better. Wow hits puppies with switches. How did you find that out. I showed my mom the puppies and she said she wants one. Lol. Can you get cap to Indiana. Ha Ha.


----------



## sophieanne

Dana - what a horrible day; I am so sorry for everything you shared. Good thing you found out about the switch loser before you made any decision. It would be awful if a group of GRF members had to go and use a switch on them. I'm so sorry about your role model...no one ever understands when horrible things like that happen. Is there anything you can do to help Isabelle (and I'm sorry if that's a bad question).

I hope Theresa is on the mend soon. How did she get the flu when her only contact has been with puppies for the last (almost) 7 weeks. Serously, I feel for her and truly hope it doesn't long last.

I'll be sending lots of positive thoughts to help you through everything you are going through. Too much at one time. I'm sure those pups do provide sunshine through the dark clouds rolling through. All things considering, you are due for some positive things.

Take care and know there's people cheering you on and hoping for only good things for you and your family. You are a good person and deserve the best.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Omg-what an awful day for you! I hope Theresa feels better soon. It really is a good thing you found out about the loser-can you imagine how one our furbabies would react to being hit like that? I'm glad the puppies brightened your day a bit-they really are cute!


----------



## DanaRuns

Cappuccino loves being out in the back yard.


----------



## Rundlemtn

What an awful day! So sorry to hear about your rescue, Theresa, and your role model. What a loser that potential buyer was... good thing you found out in advance! Wishing for better days for you <3 Puppy therapy sounds like the best though!!


----------



## jennretz

I think the camera is now in the bathroom (on the floor?) LOL


----------



## DanaRuns

jennretz said:


> I think the camera is now in the bathroom (on the floor?) LOL


Yeah, it fell down when Cappuccino's new family was here, and I just left it. I'll put it up again in a bit, when I get a chance.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Capp has a new family? Ohh, they'd better love him as much as the forum does, or we'll all be there wanting to know why! (PS - Ever thought of including an invitation to check out GRF in the puppy pack? Emphasise the wealth of knowledge available as a resource!)


----------



## sophieanne

Capp has a new family?????


----------



## DanaRuns

Yes, Capp has a wonderful new family, as does Latte have a wonderful new owner. And I believe we are keeping Espresso. All the puppies are spoken for. Latte will go home March 6th and Capp will go home March 11th. Espresso will kinda hang around and go to dog shows and stuff.


----------



## sophieanne

I'm happy they have new families but I'm crying cause I'm going to miss them so much.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> I'm happy they have new families but I'm crying cause I'm going to miss them so much.


I know how you feel.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Part of three marks of existence in Buddhism is impermanance. I've enjoyed this journey so much. Thanks to all three Golden Stars and their awesome guiding parents Dana and Theresa.

dlm ny country


----------



## DanaRuns

For those following this thread, here's the schedule:



On March 3rd, the puppies will leave for a few hours for the litter evaluation, so there will just be empty space on the puppy cam for part of the day.

Either that day, or March 4th or 6th, Latte (Boomer) will go to his new home.

Cappuccino will go to his new home March 11th, but will be back for a week near the end of the month.

Espresso (Khaleesi) will be staying.

I'm not sure how long we will have the puppy cam up. It will probably stay up until Capp's visit is over, when we dismantle the two puppy play areas. On the other hand, we might keep one up for Khaleesi for a while. We'll see.

Thank you to everyone who is vicariously traveling on this wonderful journey with us through the puppy cam and this thread. It's a great adventure, and I'm glad you enjoy watching these little souls become themselves as much as we do.


----------



## KKaren

Thank you for sharing them. It has really been so much fun to watch them grow. They are all sleeping in a line, together now in your hallway, sweet things, will be off on their own adventures soon.


----------



## sophieanne

Thank you for sharing the schedule and sharing their lives with us. The last 7 weeks have gone sooooo fast! Every day was a new adventure or discovery, it was nice to have such a wonderful reality experience . Miss Khaleesi is very lucky to be staying with such wonderful people and with mommy!! I know you'll keep us posted on GRF???

Thanks for having a happy place for us to come to!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It's been a blast! Thank you!


----------



## Pilgrim123

This camera has been one of the best stress-busters I have ever encountered. I will miss seeing them. I was so relieved when we all knew Capp would survive. I was thrilled when they got their legs under them or I saw them playing bitey-face for the first time. It has been a pleasure and a privilege to share their puppy-hood.


----------



## wdadswell

I vote to keep the camera up for Khaleesi please! That will help, with the withdrawal symptoms!! Thank you very much, for letting us be a part of this whole experience! I've learned a lot and will miss watching the little rascals!


----------



## balijade

We are gonna miss these three cuties.


----------



## rooroch

I agree. Thanks for letting us share your litter without having to do any of the work. You have been amazing in caring for them. Not easy knowing that everything is being watched by people all over the world!!


----------



## danoon58

It is so wonderful that the boys have wonderful homes to go to! I am so going to miss watching them. Yesterday, one of the boys climbed the slide to try to chew on the window blinds and when I look a bit ago they all three were playing bitey-face. I guess that's one of the reasons (of many!) that I don't breed dogs. I'd want to keep them ALL!!!

We look forward to watching Espresso grow!

Are they going to homes close to you? Will you be able to watch them grow up?


----------



## sophieanne

Oh, Oh - are the blinds where the puppies are in danger??? I've seen the 3 of them pull them out and try and to pull them down.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Did you finally decide what the stud names are going to be?


----------



## sophieanne

Gosh...I've been looking for the munchkins all day and I keep missing them...maybe later!


----------



## DanaRuns

Pilgrim123 said:


> Did you finally decide what the stud names are going to be?


Stud names? Do you mean registered names?


----------



## Pilgrim123

I beg your pardon. Of course that is what I meant.


----------



## DanaRuns

Aha. Well, if we keep Espresso (which we will know by tomorrow afternoon), her registered name will be Esquire's Game of Bones, and her call name will be Khaleesi, which means "queen" in the mythical Dothraki language on the HBO TV show, Game of Thrones. As to the others, their new owners have chosen names, but I don't think it is my place to be announcing them. I will be creating K9data pages for them, though, so it won't be a secret for very long.


----------



## DanaRuns

Puppy update!

Today the puppies go to the vet for vet checkup, first round of vaccinations and microchipping.

Tomorrow (Friday) they go for their litter evaluation by Bruce Schultz. 

Monday, March 6th, Latte (Boomer) goes home to his new dad.

Saturday, March 11th, Cappuccino (whose name will be Tanner) goes home to his new family.


----------



## myluckypenny

I just looked at the puppy cam and one of the boys was looking out the window! It was so cute I had to grab a screenshot


----------



## Cpc1972

myluckypenny said:


> I just looked at the puppy cam and one of the boys was looking out the window! It was so cute I had to grab a screenshot


That is adorable.


----------



## sophieanne

Dana - thanks for the update. Tanner is a perfect name for Capp and Boomer is perfect for Latte. Is someone thinking of adopting Miss Espresso???


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Dana - thanks for the update. Tanner is a perfect name for Capp and Boomer is perfect for Latte. Is someone thinking of adopting Miss Espresso???


We are tentatively planning on keeping her, subject to tomorrow's litter evaluation. We had an evaluation today at the vet's office, with the repro vet and Ziva's breeder, but the real one with the man who will be the handler for the show puppies is tomorrow. He managed to find Freedom, the #1 Golden in the country for the last two years, in a litter evaluation, so I think we'll go with whatever he says.


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, the puppies had an adventure today! They went to the vet for vaccinations, health checks and microchips. I'm so proud of them! They were great in the crate, great in their first car ride, great at the vet (even with the loud noises and one getting his tail run over), great with the exams, great with the vaccinations, and great with the big needle that does the microchips. They were all happy and confident, no whining, no fear, no problems. These are some bulletproof little puppies, and I'm very proud of them.  I think we are giving their owners some wonderful companions.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Their new owners are very lucky for sure!! I have been so impressed by you and your family over the past few weeks.


----------



## sophieanne

Yay the babies are back home..and asleep!  How was there outing today?


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Yay the babies are back home..and asleep!  How was there outing today?


Quite an adventure for them! Another car ride, and a big, scary, loud building with lots of strange dogs barking and stuff, and they were great. They got a once over by Bruce Schultz, too. Three random photos, as I haven't had a chance to look them over and pick out the best ones, yet. It is notoriously hard to get 7-week old puppies set up well. 

Boomer (worst picture)









Khaleesi









Tanner









Now they are home and zonked out from their adventure.


----------



## sophieanne

Dana - those are awesome pictures. Puppies in the golden stance...they all looked fantastic


----------



## wdadswell

Tanner, looked like, he got the hang of it! They are all gorgeous! Hope you are keeping Khaleesi-she is my favourite!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love Khaleesi's coloring!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Tanner looks like a pro! Khaleesi is gorgeous!! Booms is all about the food LOL! I just love em all


----------



## DanaRuns

This is the last night the puppies will be together. Boomer goes to his forever home tomorrow. I will miss him. :frown2: But we are just custodians, he doesn't belong to us. He belongs with a wonderful man who will love him his entire life. Boomer is going to have a great life, I know it.


----------



## sophieanne

What a wonderful picture of the 3 of them. Boomer is going to do great; hopefully his new dad will drop by and share a picture or two as he grows  (we can hope).
Does Ziva know about this??? Where is that beautiful girl, I haven't seen her for a few days.


----------



## brianne

I will miss watching my favorite "3 Musketeers" but I'm excited to think about their bright futures. 

I agree with the earlier poster - can you please encourage the new owners to post a picture once in a while? Or allow you to post one? These are some very beloved pups! :heartbeat

And congratulations to you both on successfully rearing this litter. Your hard work and dedication to them was wonderful to witness.


----------



## dlmrun2002

May Latte carve a well worn path with his new companion built on love. I hope Latte is confident, but not cocky. Cautious, yet not timid. I'm gonna miss ya you little bulldozer. Don't ever loose your soul. You were my "fav". I would've scooped you up if I wasn't on the wrong coast... no doubt.

dlm ny country


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

?I'm definitely going to miss his cute little face! I'm sure he'll do great!


----------



## kwhit

Why am I so sad? I swear, I teared up looking at the three of them in that picture. 

This is a happy time for the puppies. New adventures, more people to love them...what could be better than that, right? Still, I will really, really miss them so much. 

I also think that this thread should be condensed somehow and made into a sticky so future puppy buyers can see where and how puppies should be raised. These three will be amazing companions for their families and will be advocates of buying from an ethical and responsible breeder. Hopefully their new owners will be educators of how to do it right. Every time they get asked where they got their puppy/dog from, (and they will get asked a ton because of how they look/act), they could really make a difference if they point future buyers in the right direction on where to purchase their puppies. 

Have wonderful lives little ones...


----------



## Rundlemtn

Good luck Boomer!! Capp is just the cutest! Although I love Khalessi's colour, I think Capp would be my first choice to bring home.


----------



## sophieanne

I totally have the same tears as kwhit and agree with the comment about having a sticky for future puppy breeders. There is SO MUCH that can be learned from the last (almost 8 weeks) about truly devoting yourself to the care and needs of puppies. (24/7 care I observed).
Dana and Theresa - I know you're custodians but you have given so much of yourselves to give these pups the best start in life. I cannot tell you how much I admire and respect what you've done. I wouldn't have any hesitation about adopting from you and someday you never know.
Was this the first litter of puppies you've raised??? I know they're Ziva's first but just wondering. There was so much care and attention and lots of love. Custodians = yes but definitely family!
P.S. - still wondering where beautiful Ziva is>


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> This is the last night the puppies will be together. Boomer goes to his forever home tomorrow. I will miss him. :frown2: But we are just custodians, he doesn't belong to us. He belongs with a wonderful man who will love him his entire life. Boomer is going to have a great life, I know it.


What a great photo of the three together. I hope you take a few more of the trio before they all go off to their new homes. I hope they all have wonderful lives full of love.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I think, for many of us here, this litter has become the GRF litter, where we are all emotionally invested in their future. We've urged little Capp on, willing him to fight, cheering his small triumphs and his will to make it in the end. We've laughed at Latte's sheer determination to get what he wanted, bulldozing his way through any obstacles. We've admired Espresso, her beauty and her willingness to hold her own against the boys. We've watched them become puppies on the verge of a new life with new forever names and new homes for the boys. Few of us would not say "Yes, please!" if offered the chance to take any of them - any of them is welcome to come and chew my shoes any day! I wish them all the sort of homes any golden deserves, full of love and learning and triumphs.
It has been a pleasure and a privilege, Dana.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Well said Pilgrim!!


----------



## DanaRuns

And then there were two. Esquire's Westeros-Scion aka Boomer went to his forever home today. Chase, take care of this little man and we will see you both in the ring soon


----------



## sophieanne

Dana - thanks for that picture. They look great together 
My goodness - Boomer looks like such a big boy in his arms.
Tanner and Espresso look like they're having lots of fun together.


----------



## Ginams

Oh my goodness! Boomer looks like he's going to be well loved. Thank you Dana for sharing this adventure with us. It's been a wonderful learning experience and my hat is off to you for what you have done for these three pups. What a wonderful start in life you have both given them.


----------



## DanaRuns

I told myself I wouldn't be sad. I said I was really ready for them to go. 

I lied.


----------



## DanaRuns

Pilgrim123 said:


> I think, for many of us here, this litter has become the GRF litter, where we are all emotionally invested in their future. We've urged little Capp on, willing him to fight, cheering his small triumphs and his will to make it in the end. We've laughed at Latte's sheer determination to get what he wanted, bulldozing his way through any obstacles. We've admired Espresso, her beauty and her willingness to hold her own against the boys. We've watched them become puppies on the verge of a new life with new forever names and new homes for the boys. Few of us would not say "Yes, please!" if offered the chance to take any of them - any of them is welcome to come and chew my shoes any day! I wish them all the sort of homes any golden deserves, full of love and learning and triumphs.
> It has been a pleasure and a privilege, Dana.


Thank you. Your post means a lot.


----------



## dlmrun2002

WOOOW... Even in departure Latte did not let us down. He is *HUGE* !!!!!!!!

Best wishes to Chase.

dlm ny country


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So bittersweet! He did look huge in that pic!


----------



## Cpc1972

So sad to see them go. Boomer is gigantic. How much did he weigh before leaving?


----------



## Bentman2

DanaRuns said:


> And then there were two. Esquire's Westeros-Scion aka Boomer went to his forever home today. Chase, take care of this little man and we will see you both in the ring soon



Ok, I am confused, is Boomer one of the 3 that Diva had?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes, Boomer is one of Ziva'a puppies.


----------



## sophieanne

Looks like Tanner and Khaleesi are having quite a time chasing and playing with each other. That toy slide has become a golden puppy's hurdle while chasing one another.
Do you know ifou're keeping Miss K.?


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'd swear the puppies' legs have got half as long again in about three days. They've also lost a lot of that puppy chubbiness. They have grown up.
And Khaleesi seems determined to make sure the world knows where you keep your toilet brush!


----------



## DanaRuns

Bentman2 said:


> Ok, I am confused, is Boomer one of the 3 that Diva had?


Yup. Boomer is Latte's permanent name.

Here is Boomer at his new home, this morning. Boomer is taking charge of his man from another dog who took care of that man for his whole life. Now Boomer must take over, and care for the man for *his* entire life. It's a very important job, being the only one responsible for a man.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Looks like Tanner and Khaleesi are having quite a time chasing and playing with each other. That toy slide has become a golden puppy's hurdle while chasing one another.
> Do you know ifou're keeping Miss K.?


Indeed, we are keeping Espresso, who is now known as Khaleesi, and whose registered name is Esquire's Game of Bones.


----------



## DanaRuns

I hope you have all enjoyed the puppy cam. I know that some of you have because of your kind comments. While we have enjoyed sharing this journey with you, the puppy cam is actually pretty intrusive into our lives. (For instance, I hope no one was watching the day I inadvertently walked into the puppy room buck nekkid. Theresa has done that, too.  ) 

We knew this day would eventually come, and today is that day. The puppy cam is down until our next litter. We hope you understand. Thank you for babysitting Latte, Cappuccino and Espresso. Through this cam, we hope they were as rich a part of your lives as they were of ours.

Peace out, puppy cam!


----------



## sophieanne

Dana and Theresa - thank you so much for sharing Ziva's puppies with us. I'm going to miss seeing them but I understand your reasons.
Thank you for the picture of Boomer from this morning, he looks like he's doing well.
And I am so glad you're keeping Miss K. Tanner will do when his time comes next week. Look forward to hearing updates on the GRF site.
Take care and thanks so much for the wonderful 8 weeks


----------



## rooroch

I well understand you decision re the puppy cam. It has been fantastic and thank you for doing it and putting up with us telling you it had moved!!
I am glad you are keeping K. and look forward to hearing about her and seeing photos. I am sure Boomer will do a great job looking after his man!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thank you so much for sharing their journey!


----------



## Wicky

Thank you so much for sharing these last few weeks with us. I'm sure Boomer and Tanner will have wonderful exciting life's with their new families and I look forward to seeing photos of Khaleesi's journey through GRF.


----------



## hoffmalr

Thank you so much for sharing this with us! I hope to see updates too.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I often marvelled at your allowing so many people into your home 24/7. I definitely saw you both in bathrobes, as I was often on as you guys were waking up. It's a huge thing to share, and I know many people were very appreciative, being able to watch your puppies grow. I'm so glad you are keeping Espresso  I'm going to have to get used to the new name!


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, Khaleesi knows her new name, already, and comes whenever we call her. The rest of us will catch up, eventually.


----------



## danoon58

Thank you so much for the puppy cam. It was truly unique and a wonderful thing for you to do. In the future, anyone on here researching how to best raise a puppy can look at this thread and see what a wonderful job you did. I also am so glad you are keeping Espresso. She's a beauty and I look forward to watching her grow.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I already miss them!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs knows how to keep cool on a warm Southern California afternoon. And Khaleesi wants to join him!


----------



## Amystelter

Thank you so much for sharing. Sometimes it's the little things in life that make a worlds difference. The puppy cam was one of them! You have brightened my days -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

What an absolutely great photo of Gibbs and Khaleesi. I say go for it Miss K., it looks like there's a little room in the pool . I'm jealous of the heat, it's a little cool here in
WA state, BTW - did you take the 7 week photo with Khaleesi? (The one like you took with the beautiful Miss Ziva?
Sending big pats to all your pets!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Adorable! I'm sure he's great with his little sister!


----------



## danoon58

Did Capp go to his new home?


----------



## DanaRuns

danoon58 said:


> Did Capp go to his new home?


Not yet. The family's other dog had a temporary medical issue, so we all agreed that Capp should stay here until it was completely resolved. And I'm glad. Capp is doing so incredibly well, and I love seeing him thrive! He's becoming a wonderful dog! Structurally, he's the nicest of the three, and he moves like water. And he has this wonderful emerging joyfulness that is super endearing. As I've said, he's my favorite of the litter, so parting with him is going to be hardest of all.

He will go home sometime next week. And I will be sad. But I will also be happy for him. He's going to a great home. I couldn't have found a better family for him. And boy was I picky! Lol!


----------



## danoon58

I'm glad you were picky!


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, the litter is officially sold, now. Each of the three puppies has their own home, and also their own K9data page. 

Boomer (Latte) Esquire's Westeros
Tanner (Cappuccino) Esquire's Tanner of the House Grrratheon and
Khaleesi (Espresso) Esquire's Game of Bones

And so closes their first chapter. Now it's time to start raising Khaleesi, and plan for the next litter!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm pleased you've kept part ownership of Boomer. He sure has a beautiful head in the K9 photo.


----------



## sophieanne

I was so happy to see the 3 K-9 data pages. I'm also excited to see Tanner will be on a web site. And I know we'll be watching the growth of Miss K.
Thank you so much for sharing this will us


----------



## Rundlemtn

Now following Tanner on Instagram <3 <3 <3


----------



## Cpc1972

3Pebs3 said:


> Now following Tanner on Instagram <3 <3 <3


What's his Instagram?


----------



## dlmrun2002

Tanner info of new home page is on K9data page with links to insta & face. Tanner looks great. Big. Solid. Relaxed. I hope he gets his own little room with his crate in the room. Puppies running free in the house can be problematic. He will have an older Golden sibling to play with. 

dlm ny country


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> What's his Instagram?



thegoldensiblings


----------



## MaryKate

DanaRuns said:


> Our girl "Ziva" (MBOSS GCH 24kt Esquire's Double Secret Agent) had her very first litter, of three healthy puppies today, sired by "Percy" (BISS GCH Sandpiper's Pursuit of Happiness). There are two boys and one girl, and they are all three different colors. We have the big light boy we are calling "Latte," the medium boy is "Cappuccino," and the dark girl is "Espresso."
> 
> All three are healthy and eating like mad. They were born by C-Section so it took a little time for Ziva to figure out that these potatoes with legs were her puppies, but she's doing great with them now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree: Ziva's First Litter (to Percy)
> 
> Mom is doing fine, puppies are eating like mad. Everyone is doing well, except that we won't get any sleep tonight.


Wow.
What a lovely family it is. <3
It's good to know that they're in good hands. 
I hope the pups will grow up as strong as their mom.
And yeah, brace yourselves because you will really not get any sleep for several nights LOL.
Anyway, it;s all worth it.


----------



## DanaRuns

And then there was one.


----------



## sophieanne

And she is such a beautiful little girl 
I hope Tanner has a good transition to his home.
I'm glad he has a new friend.
Will Miss K. now join in with the rest of the family and move from the puppy space?


----------



## brianne

Love that picture. Every time I see Khaleesi's gorgeous coloring, I sigh with admiration. Just love, love, love the darker reds. 

Looking forward to watching her grow up (but not TOO fast)


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> And she is such a beautiful little girl
> I hope Tanner has a good transition to his home.
> I'm glad he has a new friend.
> Will Miss K. now join in with the rest of the family and move from the puppy space?


Yep. She's already out of the puppy pen and hangin' with the big dogs! (But she's whining because she's missing her brother.  )


----------



## DanaRuns

brianne said:


> Love that picture. Every time I see Khaleesi's gorgeous coloring, I sigh with admiration. Just love, love, love the darker reds.


Her dam, Ziva, is dark with light feathering, which I think is so pretty! Khaleesi doesn't have the light feathering (though that could change when her adult coat comes in), she's the same color throughout. She has the coloring of her sire, Percy. Percy's breeder thinks she looks like her uncle, Freedom, who also has that coloring. I guess that wouldn't be a terrible thing, seeing as Freedom was the #1 Golden in the country for the last two years. But I hope she gets Ziva's two-toned coat, because I just love that!

I, too, can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## Golden State Mom

I'm late to the party, but I also want to express my thanks for the opportunity to "live" in your house with the puppies! I'm sure it was intrusive, and a pain for you! For the voyures among us, it was a wonderful experience, and clear demonstration of how much time and effort it takes to properly raise a litter.

Congratulations! We are looking forward to Khaleesi's adventures. (And Ziva's next litter, too?? &#55357;&#56841; )


----------



## Sweet Girl

And such a pretty one who's left! Looking forward to seeing how she grows, too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She's just gorgeous!


----------



## sophieanne

Hi Dana, Just checking how Miss K. is doing now that she's a lone puppy. And has Boomer adjusted to his new home?

For anyone who hasn't checked the information regarding Tanner's website..you should take a look. There are some incredibly gorgeous pics of Tanner and his new sister.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Hi Dana, Just checking how Miss K. is doing now that she's a lone puppy. And has Boomer adjusted to his new home?
> 
> For anyone who hasn't checked the information regarding Tanner's website..you should take a look. There are some incredibly gorgeous pics of Tanner and his new sister.


Oh, thanks for asking! Khaleesi is doing wonderfully, and she's turning out to be just the most wonderful puppy ever (unlike her mother, who was the puppy from hell). Boomer is also doing great. He lives at the beach and is a complete chick magnet for his owner.  And Tanner...well, as you know, his new family loves him to death. Here's a little video they sent me today, titled Puppy vs Bubbles.


----------



## Cpc1972

He is so cute and has gotten so big.


----------



## sophieanne

Thanks for sharing the video..Tanner is such a cutie and makes us all smile.
I'm glad Boomer is doing well and attracting lots of attention for him and his owner 
I'm so glad Khaleese is such a good puppy...although I'm sure Ziva is taking credit for her good manners and behavior (the awesome mom that she is)


----------



## DanaRuns

Khaleesi and mama Ziva. I think Ziva is getting tired of this.


----------



## Siandvm

Is it wrong that the whole time I was looking at the laptop on the arm of the chair and hoping it wasn't going to be knocked off?


----------



## DanaRuns

Siandvm said:


> Is it wrong that the whole time I was looking at the laptop on the arm of the chair and hoping it wasn't going to be knocked off?


Sigh... I'm used to it. Theresa isn't always real careful with things. The laptop screen is cracked from a similar fall, and still she leaves it there. Of course, she may have left it there before Ziva decided to jump up into the chair.


----------



## sophieanne

Cute video...so maybe Ziva has a little more training to do..when is appropriate to play and for how long?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Both videos are adorable!!!


----------



## Wicky

Thanks for posting updates on the pups. They are awesome x


----------



## rooroch

That's why I put a screen protector on mine!


----------



## kwhit

Didn't even notice the laptop.


----------



## BrianO

I need to experiment with bubbles. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## DanaRuns

Tanner (fka Cappuccino) is back! He's staying with us for a week while his family is on vacation. Khaleesi was so happy to see him! It was sweet.  And this puppy who was too weak to nurse at 11 hours old is still trying to nurse at 11 weeks now. Lol!


----------



## sophieanne

Welcome home Tanner!!! His new sister will enjoy the break...he's cute and fun, but he's a playful little devil . It must be time for a Taner/Khaleesi/Ziva picture (I hope, I hope)!!! Enjoy the fun week.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, how sweet!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Welcome home Tanner!!! His new sister will enjoy the break...he's cute and fun, but he's a playful little devil . It must be time for a Taner/Khaleesi/Ziva picture (I hope, I hope)!!! Enjoy the fun week.


I did say they were still trying to nurse! 

Today we are having a 1st Birthday party for Gibbs' "Lucky Litter," so with luck we'll get some other photos of the puppies with some of Gibbs' kids. (Of course, all visiting dogs and humans, though safe, still have to wash their feets/shoes in a bleach solution prior to coming in.)


----------



## sophieanne

Awww..poor Ziva. It's time for the 3 of them to expand their relationship from parent/pups to parent and pup friends 
I hope it's a great party today.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh my! I somehow keep thinking of sharp little puppy teeth! Obviously, Ziva hasn't forgotten him. But it is lovely to see them together again and to see the pups are growing so well.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Holy *!*&#*@(!•ª∞¶∞* They have gotten so big. They used to look like little potatoes. Now they look like a whole sack of spuds. Speaking of getting big, it would be a great to see a photo of BOOMER. He was so huge last time the forum saw him.

Thanks for sharing the pix.

dlm ny country


----------



## sophieanne

Hi.so how did Gibb's party go????


----------



## sophieanne

Hi. Just checking on Miss Khaleesi. Everyday we can see pictures of the very handsome Tanner on his webwite, but nothing for Boomer or Khaleesi.
Didn't I see a site that was devoted to the puppy life if Miss Ziva??
Just doing this in a teasing manner, who love to know how Miss K. is doing.
I hope you and Theresa are getting your lives back to somewhat normal


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Hi. Just checking on Miss Khaleesi. Everyday we can see pictures of the very handsome Tanner on his webwite, but nothing for Boomer or Khaleesi.
> Didn't I see a site that was devoted to the puppy life if Miss Ziva??
> Just doing this in a teasing manner, who love to know how Miss K. is doing.
> I hope you and Theresa are getting your lives back to somewhat normal


Awwww!  FYI, Khaleesi is doing GREAT. Tanner just spent the last week here with her, while his family was on vacation. We don't have a website of FB page for Khaleesi because we just have so many dogs that it would take too much energy to maintain for them all. I do plan to start a Khaleesi thread here, somewhere, so I can document her life the way I did for Gibbs and Ziva.

Boomer also has a Facebook page and an Instagram, under the name Boomer Westeros. He's living the life, at the beach and wooing all the ladies.


----------



## sophieanne

Thanks Dana. Seeing Khaleesi's thread will be awesome. Just want to see how Ziva's little pups grow into adults. I'm glad K and Tanner got to spend the week together, I bet they had lots of fun and Tanner got to share his adventures in his new home.
Look forward to seeing the thread when you are able to start it 
P.S. I'm sure Boomer is quite the chick magnet; I'm going to check out his instagram site to see how much he's grown.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Omg he's huge! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## DanaRuns

Khaleesi had an adventure today, going out to the mall for sushi. It was her first real outing, and first time on a leash. She did great, was curious, wasn't afraid of the little kids' train that runs through the mall, and was really good while we ate sushi. Then we walked all around on the concrete areas to meet people. Khaleesi _loves_ meeting people. Everyone there came just to pet her! Go figure! 

The pups are 12 weeks old today.


----------



## KKaren

There's nothing better than seeing a golden puppy. You and Khaleesi must have just made their day so much happier.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She has such pretty coloring!


----------



## jennretz

She's just so pretty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

What a beautiful Miss Khaleesi. I'm glad she got to to for an adventure. So what was her favorite sushi item???    (Probably meeting people was more to her liking).
Thanks for the picture...gosh 12 weeks..where has the time gone!


----------



## Amystelter

Glad to hear Khaleesi is doing well. Sure missing those pups


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rounak

cuteness overloaded, big congrats to you and your girl


----------



## DanaRuns

A video of Tanner (fka Cappuccino) playing tug-o'-war with his new big sister, Amber.

https://www.facebook.com/thegoldensiblings/videos/786227714875572/

I'm so glad we saved this little guy's life. He's doing GREAT! I have to say, there was a night when we were rushing him to the emergency vet when he was two days old and was too weak to nurse that I thought we would be coming home without him. It took staying up all night with him for two weeks and tube feeding him every two hours, but he's a FANTASTIC dog now. Healthy as a horse, in a wonderful home, looking absolutely awesome. Indeed, he should have been the show pick from the litter. He looks great and moves incredibly well. He's going to have a fantastic life, and it's because Theresa and I made the decision that we were not going to let him go, no matter what.

Yay, Tanner!


----------



## Pilgrim123

He does look good - there was a time there, when he was half the size of Boomer, when I thought he may always look like the runt of the litter. Both he and Khaleesi are great looking pups now.


----------



## sophieanne

Yay Tanner! Yay Theresa! Yay Theresa!!!! You all worked together and now the most handsome, loving and healthy Tanner is doing fantastic. I am so happy he has his forever family - they are fantastic!!!! Love and lots of extra help/attention made the difference. You and Theresa are the greatest!!!


----------



## sophieanne

Whoops..in my note, the second yay Theresa should've been Yay Dana!!!! Sorry about that!


----------



## DanaRuns

Here are Boomer (Latte) and Khaleesi (Espresso) at 6 months old, just dropped off at their handlers to get ready for their first dog show. They are growing up so fast!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh my! They look so grown up! Boomer looks like a real clown. (Khaleesi, as usual, is gorgeous.)


----------



## jennretz

Just Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanaRuns

A request of those who posted in this thread:

We loved all your comments. With regard to the puppy cam adventure for this litter, many of you had super nice things to say about the cam, about us, and about the puppies. We would like to pull some quotes from the comments in this thread and post them on our Facebook page for the next puppy cam experience. Would any of you object?

Also, I would appreciate hearing your thoughts on the experience. What did you like or dislike about the puppy cam experience? Does anyone have any suggestions on how we might improve the puppy cam experience for Ziva's upcoming litter? Is there anything we should change or not change?

One of the things we are going to do this time is to set up the puppy cam for people in the Sloan Kettering Cancer Hospital to watch, starting around Thanksgiving and going through the holidays, so patients there can follow the litter like you folks did for the last one. I'm told it's very therapeutic. So we'd like to hear what you thought about the experience. We might give the pups holiday themed toys, or play holiday music or something. Your thoughts?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She's having puppies? Yay, more fun to see! I don't have a problem with you posting. We all appreciated you letting us into your home to watch them grow. If there were any negative comments(I'm not sure there were), what people have to remember is you are letting them into your home and they need to appreciate that!


----------



## Golden State Mom

Oh wow, what a great idea to set up a link for patients to watch! I looooved the puppy cam -- it was so educational to see the pups grow, and watch the interactions between all the players -- pups, mom, other dogs, people, etc., etc. For those of us outside the breeding world it was a terrific was to get a behind-the-scenes look at what a good breeder does once the pups arrive. And I am very impressed with the courage it took to invite the outside world into your house and lives.

I don't think I've said anything particularly noteworthy, but quote away, if it helps! 

For "outside" folks, maybe some sort of a link, or a way to describe what they are seeing (2 week old pups; new litter box; first time with a particular toy...), maybe a sign?? Might be helpful? I dunno how that would work. I DO know that watching cute puppies (are there any ugly ones?) doing their thing is therapeutic! (And a huge distraction for those of us with little self-control, ha ha....)


----------



## OutWest

I think that's a lovely idea. All of it. 

So far as suggestions, it would be helpful if you somehow posted the time zone for the camera and a daily schedule for the puppies. I kept turning it on when they were sleeping, etc. 

And I'm not sure of the logistics involved, but it would be really nice to be able to see that day's play session or bath time, etc., after hours. So perhaps a bit of recording that people can watch if they get to the live cam when not much is happening. 

Best wishes to you and Ziva for her new litter! I look forward to watching from afar.


----------



## myluckypenny

Quote away! It was wonderful to be able to watch Ziva's babies grow up. I was actually watching while on a waiting list for a puppy myself and man did it make my puppy fever skyrocket lol! 

As for suggestions, I would put a sign of how old they are in the camera's line of sight (1 week, 2 weeks, etc). Other than that I think you did an amazing job and really helped set the standard of what a reputable breeder does for their litters. Those puppies were exposed to so much before they went home. 

It was definitely very calming to watch the puppies, you can't help but smile when they are wobbling around for the first time or playing bitey face with each other. Can't wait to watch this next litter!


----------



## Nate83

Is 3 pups normal for a litter size or is it because it was her first litter?


----------



## DanaRuns

Nate83 said:


> Is 3 pups normal for a litter size or is it because it was her first litter?


Three pups is normal, but not average. We don't know why it was only three. We may have mis-timed the breeding, she may have dropped only three eggs, or there may have been another problem like a re-absorption or something. We're hoping that this time we'll have lots of little babies, but we won't know until the 19th of this month when we take her for an ultrasound. It could just be that Ziva doesn't drop a lot of eggs.


----------



## OutWest

Is she still your wild thing?


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> Is she still your wild thing?


No, not really. She has mellowed substantially, and has turned into a good house dog and a wonderful mother.


----------



## sophieanne

*Ziva's new babies*

My computer and I are having bad attitudes these days. Your idea for posting comments is excellent..great way for people to see good breeders in action and I'm all for it. As for the hospital what an awesome idea...something for everyone to look forward to. How is Miss Ziva doing? Does Miss Khaleesi know she's heading for big sister status?


----------



## Nate83

Is the cam up??


----------



## danoon58

So looking forward to puppy cam again.


----------



## DanaRuns

Nate83 said:


> Is the cam up??


Nope. No puppies right now, so no cam. Puppies won't come until Thanksgiving, if Ziva is even pregnant, which we will find out on the 19th (though she is acting pregnant). I will let people know if/when the puppy cam is up again. And it will have several improvements, including messages, age of puppies, holiday themes, and clips that can be viewed.

But none of it will happen if Ziva doesn't cooperate.


----------



## Nate83

What do you mean acting like she is? how is that.


----------



## DanaRuns

Nate83 said:


> What do you mean acting like she is? how is that.


Oh, nothing big, really. She's clingy (and she's usually independent), she threw up her breakfast, she's getting picky, after she was bred Gibbs' interest in her turned off like a light switch, etc. Just little things, nothing definitive, but consistent with how she acts when she's pregnant.


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, here we go again. Gotta get the puppy cam revved up!

Ultrasound shows Ziva is pregnant with 9 or 10 babies by Ace. So excited! We've researched this and have been waiting for it for two years. Almost can't believe it's actually happening.

Due date is Thanksgiving Day, so look for the puppy cam that weekend. 

This is what the ultrasound showed: :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat



Okay, so if you have ideas or requests about the puppy cam, now is the time to make them. We are starting to put it together. We'll be doing a holiday theme for it.


----------



## Nate83

Sweet wife will love the cam i know that for sure.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

OMG-that's a lot of babies! I can't wait!!!


----------



## kwhit

Woohoo!!!!! Ziva babies, (aka Dream Puppies :smooch.

If anyone is reading this thread and they're looking for a breeder/puppy, please pay *very* close attention to how these puppies will be raised. This is what you want in a breeder. Learn from it and then apply it to your puppy search. Don't be in a rush for a puppy. Take your time. Don't settle. Support breeders like Esquire Goldens. It will be well worth it in the long run.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

kwhit said:


> Woohoo!!!!! Ziva babies, (aka Dream Puppies :smooch.
> 
> If anyone is reading this thread and they're looking for a breeder/puppy, please pay *very* close attention to how these puppies will be raised. This is what you want in a breeder. Learn from it and then apply it to your puppy search. Don't be in a rush for a puppy. Take your time. Don't settle. Support breeders like Esquire Goldens. It will be well worth it in the long run.


I totally agree!


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> Woohoo!!!!! Ziva babies, (aka Dream Puppies :smooch.
> 
> If anyone is reading this thread and they're looking for a breeder/puppy, please pay *very* close attention to how these puppies will be raised. This is what you want in a breeder. Learn from it and then apply it to your puppy search. Don't be in a rush for a puppy. Take your time. Don't settle. Support breeders like Esquire Goldens. It will be well worth it in the long run.


Wow, thank you so much for the kind words! We try to do our best, and with the 24/7 puppy cam we do it in front of the entire world, so everyone gets to see the joy, the 3am feedings, the hard work, and the heartbreak when we had a failing puppy. It's not easy raising a litter 24/7 in front of the world, but we do want people to see what conscientious breeders do and go through. This time, we're going to try extra hard not to inadvertently walk into the camera view naked! :surprise:


----------



## sophieanne

Wow!!! 9 or 10 perfect pups....you two are the best breeders ever!!!
Let's see, Ziva Jr. Ace Jr, Tanner2, Khaleesi2, Boomer2, DanaJr, TheresaJr and Uncle Dave Jr.   , Gibbs Jr and Isabelle Jr. Speaking of a full house!!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Just got a photo of Boomer (fka Latte). Here he is, 9 months old. I remember when he was smaller than my hand.


----------



## Ginams

Look at Boomer all grown up! He’s handsome!


----------



## Macca

Boomer is magnificent! I can't believe he was ever smaller than your hand, must have just been for a minute or two! And the news of a puppy cam coming up around Thanksgiving time is a real holiday treat. Maybe it'll bring some online sanity to that crazy time of year. Congratulations, busy and happy days ahead!


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> Well, here we go again. Gotta get the puppy cam revved up!
> 
> Ultrasound shows Ziva is pregnant with 9 or 10 babies by Ace. So excited! We've researched this and have been waiting for it for two years. Almost can't believe it's actually happening.
> 
> Due date is Thanksgiving Day, so look for the puppy cam that weekend.
> 
> This is what the ultrasound showed: :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so if you have ideas or requests about the puppy cam, now is the time to make them. We are starting to put it together. We'll be doing a holiday theme for it.


Woohoo! Babies to watch. My big request is for some "footage of the day's activities". Not all of it. Just something I can watch if I get there after lights out.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Boomer looks great. Well groomed and nice top line. 

Regarding the litter on the way, it would nice to see a split screen feed with 2 different camera angles. But that's coming from a Film/TV Post production brain.

Best of luck to Ziva and her entire pack as things move forward. 

dlm ny country


----------



## SandyK

Can't wait for puppies!!:grin2: Boomer is a good looking boy!!


----------



## DanaRuns

dlmrun2002 said:


> Boomer looks great. Well groomed and nice top line.
> 
> Regarding the litter on the way, it would nice to see a split screen feed with 2 different camera angles. But that's coming from a Film/TV Post production brain.


I don't know if we have the software for a split screen feed, but with two cameras we could set up two angles, each with its own feed. We have Nest cams. Any idea how to do an actual split screen with them?


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, our little girl is growing up. Khaleesi (fka Espresso) is off to her handler tomorrow, and will be in dog shows starting this weekend, in the 9-12 month puppy bitch class. She was in one previous show (and earned a Major Reserve Winners Bitch at 6 months old), but this will be the first time we get to see her. Just one month before she gets 9 or 10 half-siblings. 

It's going to be a crazy time, and we're going to have to make some decisions about her showing. We don't want her bringing germs home to the new puppies. So either she stays out for a while, or we bring her right back.


----------



## Macca

She is a gorgeous young lady! How does that time go so fast?


----------



## mylissyk

DanaRuns said:


> Just got a photo of Boomer (fka Latte). Here he is, 9 months old. I remember when he was smaller than my hand.


Hubba hubba, what a heartthrob!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ahem. Meekly coming in for just a second to quietly brag that Khaleesi (fka Espresso) went reserve Winners Bitch in the show today. She's been in three shows and has taken reserve Winners Bitch twice, at 6 and 9 months old, respectively. I think she's going to be a nice girl. 

And it was a "family affair" today, as Khaleesi's relatives went winners dog, winners bitch, best of winners and select bitch, and one finished his championship today, all in the same show.


----------



## cwag

Congratulations!


----------



## Rundlemtn

DanaRuns said:


> Ahem. Meekly coming in for just a second to quietly brag that Khaleesi (fka Espresso) went reserve Winners Bitch in the show today. She's been in three shows and has taken reserve Winners Bitch twice, at 6 and 9 months old, respectively. I think she's going to be a nice girl.
> 
> And it was a "family affair" today, as Khaleesi's relatives went winners dog, winners bitch, best of winners and select bitch, and one finished his championship today, all in the same show.


Amazing!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That?s impressive! Can we see a current pic of her?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oops I?ve been looking at the forum on my phone and didn?t notice that there was a pic of her already! My bad!


----------



## DanaRuns

Just have a snapshot I took. Sorry nothing good.


----------



## DanaRuns

Took this snapshot today of Khaleesi running around the ring today.


----------



## Rundlemtn

She's gorgeous Dana!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love her coloring!


----------



## DanaRuns

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Love her coloring!


Thanks! I do, too! But her coloring is not very popular in the show ring. Both her mother and father were fairly dark, so we were surprised that all the puppies weren't dark.


----------



## Nate83

Her parents coat also looks fluffy and her coats looks not fluffy. Angel has the same coat look as khellsea coat.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Our first Golden was dark like Khaleesi-we are still partial to the darker colored ones, although Brinkley is a blonde!


----------



## DanaRuns

Nate83 said:


> Her parents coat also looks fluffy and her coats looks not fluffy. Angel has the same coat look as khellsea coat.


She's just a puppy. She doesn't have her adult coat yet. She will be plenty "fluffy." And I'll bet she's already more "fluffy" (in terms of feathering) than you think she is from those photos.


----------



## Nate83

I don't know i like that none fluffy coat.


----------



## myluckypenny

She looks stunning! Is she coming together better than you anticipated? I know you were worried there for a while


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> Ahem. Meekly coming in for just a second to quietly brag that Khaleesi (fka Espresso) went reserve Winners Bitch in the show today. She's been in three shows and has taken reserve Winners Bitch twice, at 6 and 9 months old, respectively. I think she's going to be a nice girl.
> 
> And it was a "family affair" today, as Khaleesi's relatives went winners dog, winners bitch, best of winners and select bitch, and one finished his championship today, all in the same show.


You must be very proud! Ziva too!


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> Took this snapshot today of Khaleesi running around the ring today.


Love that gorgeous red coat.


----------



## OutWest

Dana, I just poked around but don't see a new thread from you about Ziva's coming litter. Did I overlook it?


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> Dana, I just poked around but don't see a new thread from you about Ziva's coming litter. Did I overlook it?


Noooooo, I haven't posted a thread. The Powers That Be here don't seem to like any mention of it from me, so I don't mention it at all. They are due Thanksgiving Day, and on that day I will put up the puppy cam again, and will start a thread at that time. Or maybe I will just continue this thread, I don't know. I'm pretty excited about the new babies coming, but the mods don't like me to talk about it.


----------



## GoldenGalore

DanaRuns said:


> Just got a photo of Boomer (fka Latte). Here he is, 9 months old. I remember when he was smaller than my hand.


Boomer is VERY handsome!


----------



## danoon58

I love Khaleesi's coloring. I had wanted a red coated girl when I got my Seamus. One look at him and a blond boy it was..... I'm looking forward to the puppy cam again!


----------



## DanaRuns

Oh boy, does this puppy need practice! LOL! This is Khaleesi (fka Espresso) from yesterday. She's the dark one, misbehaving. She's in the winners ring, so she's in with the older dogs who know what they are doing. But Khaleesi is having none of it. She's got her own ideas; our "mother of dragons" will not be controlled!  But I thought the misbehaving was cute, so I videoed it.






Link:


----------



## puddles everywhere

She is amazing and looking forward to intruding into your life again. It was a wonderful experience and grateful you decided to do this again. Thank you.


----------



## DanaRuns

I am proud to announce that the TWO puppy cams we will have up for the litter due Thanksgiving Day will be streamed live to the Sloan-Kettering Cancer Institute in New York, and the Children's Hospital Orange County in California. If you work at or know of a hospital that might want to stream the puppy cams to patients, let me know whom to contact there and we will get it set up for them.

This new version of the puppy cam will feature:


Two cameras from different angles
Holiday themed decorations, blankets and toys
Live sound at times, and streaming holiday music when live sound is unavailable
24/7 feed
Infared for viewing puppies even in the dark
Live updates, commentary, feedings and care

We think the puppy cam will be something positive for children or adults who are hospitalized during the holiday season. Help us spread the joy by helping us get your local hospital to sign into the feed!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I can?t wait!


----------



## DanaRuns

Oh, my...










Puppy cam coming sooner than expected. The vet yesterday says she won't make it to Thanksgiving, and could pop as early as Sunday. We ran home and put the whelping box together, and when Ziva saw it she jumped in and started sniffing all around it, her tail wagging furiously the whole time. She remembers!


----------



## cwag

How many do they think that is????


----------



## DanaRuns

cwag said:


> How many do they think that is????


You tell me! People are seeing at least 8 and as many as 15 ( :surprise: ), so far, with the most common being between 9-11.


----------



## Ginams

My guess is 11. No matter what the final number is, that is a whole lot more than the 3 last time! 

Thank you for being willing to allow so many back into your home to watch these babies grow!


----------



## Sandy22

I was really busy during Ziva's first litter and missed out on the puppy cam. She looks pretty full this time. I'm so excited to see all those puppies! Bless you for arranging the live stream for hospitals.


----------



## DanaRuns

Starting to get the whelping room ready. Here is the state of things so far.

CLICK HERE for live puppy cam feed


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I can't wait!


----------



## Rundlemtn

DanaRuns said:


> Starting to get the whelping room ready. Here is the state of things so far.
> 
> CLICK HERE for live puppy cam feed



Gah! Can't wait! I so want to raise puppies as my hobby!


----------



## rooroch

I think there could be 11. Difficult, could be more! Heavens you are going to be busy. I love how she reacted to her helping box. I am so looking forward to the pup cams and hope everything goes well for you over the next few days.


----------



## myluckypenny

Oh I can't wait! Sending good thoughts for an easy delivery!


----------



## Siandvm

That is one hard radiograph to figure out! At least one pup is hiding behind poop in her colon, lol. I think there are 9 or 10. Best wishes for a smooth process and that she takes the at-least-3-times-as-big litter in stride.


----------



## aesthetic

I count twelve, but I don't know if I counted a spine twice (sometimes they overlap and I get confused lol). Hope Ziva has a quick and easy delivery!


----------



## cwag

Rukie was one of a litter of 13. 12 survived but two were so small she didn't try to sell them like the rest. One of the tiny ones had to have ortho surgery. She said when 13 puppies were born, she wanted to say, "put three back".
The other 10 were all healthy great pups. Thanks for sharing the puppy cam, it's exciting!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DanaRuns said:


> Starting to get the whelping room ready. Here is the state of things so far.
> 
> CLICK HERE for live puppy cam feed



Just a suggestion, everyone might want to bookmark the webcam link for easy access. 

I enjoyed watching Ziva's previous litter.


----------



## OutWest

Getting caught up...can't wait to see Ziva's babies!


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> Getting caught up...can't wait to see Ziva's babies!


It may happen today. Her temperature dropped last night, and she started nesting in the middle of the night. Ziva may be in stage one labor now. Could come anytime!

So, should I start a new thread for the new puppy cam litter, or should I just continue on this one?


----------



## Helo's Mom

Very exciting!!! My vote is to start a new puppy cam thread! Can't wait to watch!


----------



## Macca

I agree, start a new thread. Chapter Two of Ziva Had Babies! I hope all goes well for her, and can't wait to check in with the puppy cam.


----------



## DanaRuns

We went to the vet. Ziva's temperature is down to 97.2. The vet said to expect puppies in 6-10 hours. But in case she doesn't whelp, we tentatively have a C-section scheduled for tomorrow. So, no matter what, we'll have puppies by tomorrow afternoon. 

At that point, I'll start a new thread with a new puppy cam.


----------



## Golden State Mom

Oooh, so exciting! Sending good thoughts your way for an easy delivery and healthy pups. I’m really looking forward to following another family. She sure has a bellyful this time!


----------



## dlmrun2002

Wishing Ziva, her pups and her pack a smooth road at this sensitive time. I would think a new thread is a good idea. ( Ziva-Part Deux). Looking forward to a split screen feed. Two cameras, now where did you get that idea? 

dlm ny country


----------



## Wicky

Wishing Ziva well. Just checked in on the cam and she looks restless. Hopefully she is getting ready to go and you don’t need the c-section x


----------



## DanaRuns

dlmrun2002 said:


> Wishing Ziva, her pups and her pack a smooth road at this sensitive time. I would think a new thread is a good idea. ( Ziva-Part Deux). Looking forward to a split screen feed. Two cameras, now where did you get that idea?
> 
> dlm ny country


The other camera isn't working, so it looks like a one-camera feed, for now.


----------



## joro32000

WOW! Truly impressive. Kudos to you!

I don't check any puppy threads, it is the first time I visited the puppy thread and this is because of the frequency of visits and clicked on camera link. I didn't even know such technology exists. 

I pray for Ziva quick delivery, I don't know how you handle this stress, I am panicking seeing her panting and I am half a world away from you guys.

All the best, Ziva is a trooper, I will be glued to the cam for the next few hours and for much longer.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Just checked in for the first time. My goodness she is so big! Hope to see puppies soon!


----------



## mylissyk

She's looking ready to go soon.


----------



## Ginams

Best wishes for a safe, smooth delivery!


----------



## DanaRuns

As of 2:00am PST, we have three puppies so far, two girls and one boy. This is going to be a long night!

As soon as all the pups are born, I will turn the puppy cam back on, and start a new thread.


----------



## rabernet

Congratulations! Can't wait to see how many gems she has!


----------



## KKaren

Excited and thinking of Ziva, you, and looking forward to seeing the puppies, take care of that beautiful girl


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh goodness-it started already!


----------



## DanaRuns

6 girls, 4 boys, and one angel who got stuck and didn't make it. But 10 healthy pups.

I'm going to start a new thread.


----------



## mylissyk

They look very content.


----------

